# PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Heyy Leutee 
Wie mein Nickname ja schon sagt Spiele ich gerne GTA 4 
Ich habe nun vor mir einen neuen GamerPC anzuschaffen.

Mein kleines Problem hierbei ist:
Ich habe ungefähr ein Budget von 1100€ insgesamt möchte aber den kompletten Preis für eine PS4 zurücklegen (Ich weiß dauert erst 1 bis höchstens 2 Jahre und so genau weiß das keiner, Ihr habt vllt ungefähr ne Idee oder ein paar Infos, aber wenn ich mir jetzt für das ganze Geld einen PC kaufe bekomm Ich dann keine PS4...)

Nunja..

Ich brauche halt nun ungefähr ne Info wv die PS4 kosten würde, damit Ich den Preis für den PC habe.
Könntet ihr mich mit dem Preis zur PS4 und dann mit der Zusammenstellung beraten??

Bitte helft mir.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wann die "PS4" kommt und wieviel sie kosten wird, weiß niemand. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich hab herausgefunden dass sie ca. 800-900 USD (also auch 800-900€) kosten soll.
Dann hätte Ich 300-400 Euro übrig, denk Ihr es lohnt sich dann einen PC für so wenig Geld anzuschaffen oder soll Ich mir doch für die volle Summe (1100€) etwas suchen?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich hab herausgefunden dass sie ca. 800-900 USD (also auch 800-900€) kosten soll.
> Dann hätte Ich 300-400 Euro übrig, denk Ihr es lohnt sich dann einen PC für so wenig Geld anzuschaffen oder soll Ich mir doch für die volle Summe (1100€) etwas suchen?


 Für den Preis würde ich mir die nicht kaufen und für 400€ wirds mit einem PC für GTAIV knapp, MW3 kann man hingegen fast auf jedem PC spielen, weil da nur sehr wenig Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt wird


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen für rund 1100€ für ein HighEnd-GamingSystem??


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich hab herausgefunden dass sie ca. 800-900 USD (also auch 800-900€) kosten soll.
> Dann hätte Ich 300-400 Euro übrig, denk Ihr es lohnt sich dann einen PC für so wenig Geld anzuschaffen oder soll Ich mir doch für die volle Summe (1100€) etwas suchen?


 Woher hast du so eine Fehlinformation her? Niemals wird die Konsole so viel Kosten 
Du hast da vielleicht die alten Herstellungskosten einer PS3 aufgewühlt, welche mit ungefähr 850 US-Dollar verbucht wurden. Die PS3 wurde dennoch stark subventioniert für 599 Euro verkauft. 
Teuer als 600 Euro wird die PS4 nicht werden. Es hat sich einfach herausgestellt, dass schon 599 Euro nicht unbedingt der sweet spot für die Masse ist. 
Du kannst für deinen PC also ruhig 500-600 Euro veranschlagen. 
Was für ein PC hast du bisher? Und bist du kein Besitzer einer PS3?


----------



## xRis3ri (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn man gerüchten glauben darf wird ein Liano+Amd 6770 verbaut das wird nicht viel kosten


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wollts grad sagen...
Ich bleib lieber bei meiner geliebten PS3...
Mein momentanes System?  <3

Hier bitte:

AMD Sempron 3400+
1.81 GHz Single Core
Nvidia Geforce 6150 480mb
512mb ram )

Erklärt sich ja von selbst


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



xRis3ri schrieb:


> Wenn man gerüchten glauben darf wird ein Liano+Amd 6770 verbaut das wird nicht viel kosten


 Höchstens Dev-Kits. HSA wird man sicherlich erwarten dürfen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bitte postet so viele Vorschläge wie möglich, weil mit meinem Dinosaurier komm Ich nichmehr klar...
Soll halt nur fürs Gaming da sein bis ca. 1100€ Ich werde mir dann alle Beitrage und Zusammenstellungen alle 10 Minuten durchschauen


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Bitte postet so viele Vorschläge wie möglich, weil mit meinem Dinosaurier komm Ich nichmehr klar...
> Soll halt nur fürs Gaming da sein bis ca. 1100€ Ich werde mir dann alle Beitrage und Zusammenstellungen alle 10 Minuten durchschauen


 Dann braucht man mehr Randinfos von dir. Willst du jetzt wirklich 1.100 Euro für den PC investieren oder lieber 700 Euro und für die Next-Gen etwas zur Seite legen?
Dann welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor? Willst du dir vielleicht auch einen neuen Monitor kaufen? 
Weiter, welche Spiele sind dir wichtig? Nur GTA4 und MW2 oder hast du noch andere Spiele im Blickpunkt? 
Für GTA4 ist ein sehr schneller Prozessor wichtig. Am besten wäre ein Sandy-Bridge K Modell, welches du versuchst auf 4 Ghz zu bringen, aber auf eine verlorene Garantie und Overclocking hast du wohl keine Lust?
Mit 600-700 Euro ist jedenfalls kein PC-System möglich was volle Details + AA und AF zulässt, ist dir das wichtig oder reicht dir "Konsolenqualität" ?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich will die volle 1100€ für den PC ausgeben.
Ich hab einen alten 17" Lidl Monitor also muss ein neuer her, XP Home 32bit also brauch ich Win7 und Kopfhörer das wären die Dinge die Ich außer den "Innenteilen" brauche...
Wichtig sind mir folgende Spiele:
GTA IV,GTA IV EFLC,Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2/Modern Warfare 3,Battlefield Bad Company 2/Battlefield 3,Crysis 2,Need for Speed The Run,Counter Strike: Global Offensive und jaa...


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 
 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
 optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s der Samsung SSD 830 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 
 Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Graka: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5 
 Brenner: ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Kann man Laufwerk und Festplatte noch weiterverwenden? Das ist möglich solange die sata haben


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed
> Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
> ...


Das würde um die 1.000 Euro kosten. Für Windows + Monitor und Kopfhörer reicht das nicht mehr aus. 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann man Laufwerk und Festplatte noch weiterverwenden? Das ist möglich solange die sata haben


Wenn dort eine AMD Sempron ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering. Die Festplatte wird wohl übrigens sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das würde um die 1.000 Euro kosten. Für Windows + Monitor und Kopfhörer reicht das nicht mehr aus.
> 
> 
> Wenn dort eine AMD Sempron ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering. Die Festplatte wird wohl übrigens sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen sein.


 
Stimmt. Einfach die ssd raustuen


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann kann er die SSD weglassen, oder eine Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan nehmen.

Monitor würde ich zu einem dieser Modelle greifen: Produktvergleich ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C), Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## henne121 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Hab es ohne OC und SSD zu dieser Zusammenstellung gebracht. 50 € drüber leider.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220867fd75cf4fe7b6b2494d0e13afe11f6df9ef469fc


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

henne121..
Danke sieht super aus,keine Sorge die 44€ werden nicht so schlimm sein 
Softy, wie Ich hier öfter gelesen habe sind deine Zusammenstellungen immer TOP 

Nun zur Frage an alle.
Ist die Konfiguration von henne gut?
Kann Ich die so nehmen?
andere Vorschläge?

Edit:
Welchen Monitor soll ich nun nehmen?


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Asus-VS248H-D-Sub-DVI-black-FullHD-LED.html

oder

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p768321/pid/geizhals
?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja die kannst du so nehmen


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Zusammenstellung von henne ist gut, aber nicht übertakbar. Ob das Headset was taugt, wage ich aber mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung von henne ist gut, aber nicht übertakbar. Ob das Headset was taugt, wage ich aber mal zu bezweifeln


 
Könntest du mir dann vielleicht die nicht übertaktbaren Teile mit OC ersetzen und mir einen guten Kopfhörer empfehlen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann wirds aber teurer


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



henne121 schrieb:


> Hab es ohne OC und SSD zu dieser Zusammenstellung gebracht. 50 € drüber leider.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220867fd75cf4fe7b6b2494d0e13afe11f6df9ef469fc


 Die Zusammenstellung ist aber wirklich gut. Jetzt kaufen wir Win7 noch bei einem anderem Anbieter für 65 Euro, nehmen das Headset raus und der PC wäre soweit eig. super.

Ich würde auch eig. lieber das K-Modell kaufen. Dann von 3.4 Ghz auf 4Ghz übertakten und erst einmal glücklich sein. Kostet halt 30 Euro Aufschlag, wäre aber vielleicht immer noch verschmerzbar?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber teurer


 
ohh...
na super -.- und jetz?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Könntest du mir dann vielleicht die nicht übertaktbaren Teile mit OC ersetzen und mir einen guten Kopfhörer empfehlen?



CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Board: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

rest wie bei henne.

Kopfhörer kannst Du Dir den mal anschauen: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer (Gratisversand bei Thomann)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
> Board: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
> Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,
> 
> ...


 
ok.
war bei henne ein kühler dabei oder nicht? find da iwie nix.
ohh und nochwas.
seid ihr sicher dass ich den PC irgendwann mal übertakten soll? weil der kann ja dann komplett kaputt sein?

€:
Bei Thomann liegt ein Mindestbestellwert von 25€ vor, deswegen hab ich die HD668-B für 29€ ausgewählt


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> ok.
> war bei henne ein kühler dabei oder nicht? find da iwie nix.
> ohh und nochwas.
> seid ihr sicher dass ich den PC irgendwann mal übertakten soll? weil der kann ja dann komplett kaputt sein?


 Also du wirst mit 4 Ghz und eventuell mehr, wirklich noch ein bisschen länger Spaß haben können. Und das etwas kaputt geht ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Die Teile könnten so auch Stock auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also du wirst mit 4 Ghz und eventuell mehr wirklich noch bisschen länger Spaß haben können. Und das etwas kaputt geht ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Die Teile könnten so auch Stock auf den Markt kommen.


 
okey..
Ich hab auch grad nachgefunden dass man ein bestimmtes "Ziel" hat bei bestimmten Prozessoren beim übertakten kann ich euch ja fragen wie weit ich gehen sollte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> okey..
> Ich hab auch grad nachgefunden dass man ein bestimmtes "Ziel" hat bei bestimmten Prozessoren beim übertakten kann ich euch ja fragen wie weit ich gehen sollte


 
Jede CPU ist verschieden, wie weit du gehen kannst oder solltest musst du selber herausfinden


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Beim 3570k sind so um die 4,5GHz mit dem Macho drin, ich würde das übertakten aber von der Spannung und Temperatur abhänig machen, da diese den größten Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer haben


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Bei Thomann liegt ein Mindestbestellwert von 25€ vor, deswegen hab ich die HD668-B für 29€ ausgewählt



Der Superlux HD681 wird auch versandkostenfrei geliefert, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

OC sehe ich mehr als Hobby. Der i5 reicht für die nächsten paar Jahre @stock aus, und bis dahin gibt es längst neue CPU's und Sockel, die auch mit einem übertakteten i5 locker den Boden wischen. Du könntest ein Mittelding basteln mit dem i5-3450 + Asrock Z77 Pro3. Damit ist der i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertaktbar.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> okey..
> Ich hab auch grad nachgefunden dass man ein bestimmtes "Ziel" hat bei bestimmten Prozessoren beim übertakten kann ich euch ja fragen wie weit ich gehen sollte


 Du machst ja bei keinem Wettbewerb mit 
Als normaler Verbraucher ist das Ziel wohl nur, dass die Games flüssig laufen. Wenn du leichte Ruckler merkst und dir Programme wie FRAPS deine Wahrnehmung bestätigen können, dann versuchst du paar Mhz der CPU zu gönnen.
CB kommt z.B. mit deiner CPU auf 4.5 Ghz und gibt 0,1 Volt dazu. 4 Ghz solltest du im Regelfall wohl schon schaffen, ohne dir großartig Gedanken über irgend etwas zu machen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

24" (61,00cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED - Hardware,

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Momentane Konfi^^
Preis:1.117,42€
Den Zusammenbau lass Ich Vor Ort an nem ComputerBeratungsZusammenbauLadenDingens machen..

So bei den Kopfhörern geht auch unter 25€ also nehm ich die für 19€

Preis mit Kopfhörern:1.136,42€
So!
Fehlt noch etwas?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Sieht gut aus 

Wieviel verlangt denn Dein Dealer vor Ort für den Zusammenbau? Mindfactory schustert die Kiste für 80 oder 90 Bucks ebenfalls zusammen.

edit: 1 oder 2 Gehäuselüfter würde ich noch zusätzlich einbauen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich weiß...
Ich geh vllt. gleich mal fragen. 80 bzw. 90€ erscheint mir dann doch zu viel...


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein, da fehlt nichts mehr und das System ist top
Da sollte dann aber kein MW sondern eher ein Grafikhighligt drauf, sonst langweilt sich der Rechner



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich weiß...
> Ich geh vllt. gleich mal fragen. 80 bzw. 90€ erscheint mir dann doch zu viel...


Der wird auch so was verlangen, wenn du den 3450 und einen kleineren Kühler nimmst baut dir HWV das für 20€ zusammen


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Wieviel verlangt denn Dein Dealer vor Ort für den Zusammenbau? Mindfactory schustert die Kiste für 80 oder 90 Bucks ebenfalls zusammen.
> 
> edit: 1 oder 2 Gehäuselüfter würde ich noch zusätzlich einbauen.


Benutzt du eig. den gleichen Monitor, welchen du empfohlen hast?



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich weiß...
> Ich geh vllt. gleich mal fragen. 80 bzw. 90€ erscheint mir dann doch zu viel...


Also ich kann dir jedenfalls eins sagen, einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen ist echt einfach. Wenn dein Händler mit sich verhandeln lässt, dann könntest du ja schon wenigstens echt die Basics reinstecken und fragen, ob du wenigstens dafür etwas Preisnachlass bekommst. Also aus meiner Perspektive sind das 50€ gespart, Spaß beim Zusammenbau gehabt und einige Stunden Beschäftigung  , aber gut das sieht natürlich nicht jeder so.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich geh gleich trotzdem fragen bin in 30min. wieder da.
könnt ihr mir das mit dem gehäuselüfter
und falls es was bringt oder nötig ist den 3450 und einen kleineren kühler in die zusammenstellung einbauen? und vielleicht sonstige verbesserungen wenn nötig...
bis gleich leute 

€:Hab den Dell in die Konfig rein, weil Softy grad geschrieben hat, der is ein bisschen besser 

Könntet ihr euch um das mit den 2 gehäuselüftern den 3450 und dem kleineren kühler kümmern (wenn das notwendig ist)

So jetzt bin Ich endgültig weg, sry schlüssel vergessen gehabt^^


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Benutzt du eig. den gleichen Monitor, welchen du empfohlen hast?



Nein, ich habe den Asus VG278H. Ich habe aber schon beide Monitore live gesehen. Vom Bild her ist der Dell natürlich eine Ecke besser 

Lüfter könntest Du 1x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...eam-SY1225SL12L-800U-m-10-7dB-A--Schwarz.html und 1x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...the-Slip-Stream-800U-m-14-3dB-A--Schwarz.html kaufen.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe den Asus VG278H. Ich habe aber schon beide Monitore live gesehen. Vom Bild her ist der Dell natürlich eine Ecke besser


Ich finde beim Monitor Kauf könnte man verrückt werden. Jeder Testeindruck ist anders, die Kritiken von Kunden auch. Von unterschiedlicher Ausleuchtung, grauen Schleiern, Clouding usw. ist bei fast jedem Monitor etwas zu lesen. 
Bei dem Monitor wird der Schwarzwert und die eher blassen Farben kritisiert, obwohl er hell ausleuchtet.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, das stimmt allerdings, Monitorkauf ist nicht einfach. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich immer erstmal in einem Elektronikmarkt probeschauen gehen, obwohl das wegen der hohen Umgebungsbeleuchtung und den damit verbundenen Einstellungen auch schwierig ist. Oder man bestellt 2 Monitore und schickt den, der nicht gefällt, innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück.


----------



## henne121 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Man muss ja auch immer den unterschiedlichen Anspruch bedenken. Sowohl mein TV als auch Monitor sind LED Geräte und weisen minimale Lichthöfe bei absoluten Schwarzbildenr auf. Allerdings Fällt mir das nur sehr selten auf, vor allem bei statischen Bildern. Bei flüssigen Bildenr bin ich absolut zufrieden. Man muss also selbst wissen, wie sehr einen das stört.

Zu meiner Verteidigung...OC war preislich nicht drin -> deswegen kein Custom.Kühler (der Boxed ist ausreichend) und das Headset ist nicht das beste, aber wie gesagt wollte ich im Preisrahmen bleiben und ich wusste nicht ob es ein Headset oder nur Kopfhörer sein sollen. Aber anscheinend befinden wir uns ja kurz vor Absegnung und der TE scheint glücklich


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So.
Bin wieder da.
Leider hatte der Laden schon zu, Ich gehe morgen nochmal hin.
Habt Ihr zu meinem Thema noch Ratschläge?
Vllt. zu Monitoren weil Wie Ich sehe seid ihr da auch nicht ganz einig^^
Der Rest sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bei Monitor ist die Entscheidung auch eher subjektiv, daher testen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich hab herausgefunden dass sie ca. 800-900 USD (also auch 800-900€) kosten soll.
> Dann hätte Ich 300-400 Euro übrig, denk Ihr es lohnt sich dann einen PC für so wenig Geld anzuschaffen oder soll Ich mir doch für die volle Summe (1100€) etwas suchen?


 
Vergiss die PS4. Bis die auf dem Markt ist, ist deren Technik schon wieder veraltet.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die PS4. Bis die auf dem Markt ist, ist deren Technik schon wieder veraltet.


 Das ist ein eher schwaches Argument und war noch nie ein starkes Argument.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das ist ein eher schwaches Argument und war noch nie ein starkes Argument.


 
Das ist nicht mal ein Argument aber was soll der Quatsch von der PS4 zu reden obwohl Sony sie noch nicht mal angekündigt hat und alles bisher nur Gerüchte sind?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wären folgende Spiele mit der Zusammenstellung möglich? (Ich werde sie unten noch einmal auflisten)
GTA IV(auch mit icenhancer?),GTA IV EFLC,Call of Duty MW3,BF3,NfS The Run,Crysis 2,Call of Duty MW2,Call of Duty Black Ops,Counter Strike Global Offensive,Counter Strike Source etc...

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Mainboard Sockel: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

Grafikkarte: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

DVD-Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Monitor: 24" (61,00cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED - Hardware,

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nochmal zum Monitor: Der Dell U2312 hat ein IPS-Panel, daher kräftigere und naturgetreuere Farben als ein TN-Panel.

Wenn Du Hardcore-schnelle-Shooter-Gamer bist, würde ich aber einen Monitor mit 120Hz kaufen. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied im Vergleich zu 60 Hz Schirmen.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mal ein Argument aber was soll der Quatsch von der PS4 zu reden obwohl Sony sie noch nicht mal angekündigt hat und alles bisher nur Gerüchte sind?


 Wenn man ein bestimmtes Budget bekommt und sich leider zwischen mehreren Sachen entscheiden muss und nicht gerade der Experte ist, der noch zusätzlich in englischen Foren nach der Stimmung sieht, dann kann das einfach eine Frage sein, wo man sich von Menschen die mit der Materie eher vertraut sind, eine halbwegs brauchbare Antwort erhofft.

@GTA4Spieler

Du wirst zufrieden sein  
Du wirst mehr sehen, als mit jeder Konsole möglich ist.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...enchmark-und-Bildvergleich/Action-Spiel/Test/

Wie du siehst ist aber ICEnhancer einfach zu mächtig. Das ist wie Crysis mit maximalen Configs, das knüppelt einfach jedes System nieder. Macht nichts, die Grafik ist dennoch atemberaubend


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, die sind alle damit möglich, da sind aber ein paar dabei, die nicht gerade glänzen (the run z.B.)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

TheRun ist müll ich weiß aber die haben ja seit Undercover unverschämt hohe SystemAnforderungen sollte nurn Vergleich sein.
@Softy was für gute 120hz Monitore kennst du? vllt. Vorschläge?
Ich weiß sie sind teurer ist ja logisch 120hz ist teurer als 60 aber brauch halt welche mit guter qualität um nen überblick zu haben


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, die sind leider recht teuer: Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite G2773HS, 27", BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bestimmtes Budget bekommt und sich leider zwischen mehreren Sachen entscheiden muss und nicht gerade der Experte ist, der noch zusätzlich in englischen Foren nach der Stimmung sieht, dann kann das einfach eine Frage sein, wo man sich von Menschen die mit der Materie eher vertraut sind, eine halbwegs brauchbare Antwort erhofft.


 
Nochmal in Kurzform.
Die PS4 gibt es nicht. Sony hat keine PS4 angekündigt. Ergo ist sie vom Tisch und er hat das Budget für den PC.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, die sind leider recht teuer: Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite G2773HS, 27", BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Wenn Ich die mit ins Budget kriegen will dann muss ich die GTX 670 gg ne HD7870 OC oder 7850 OC tauschen.
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Wenn Ich die mit ins Budget kriegen will dann muss ich die GTX 670 gg ne HD7870 OC oder 7850 OC tauschen.
> Lohnt sich das?


 
Ein 120Hz Monitor lohnt sich nur mit sehr guter Grafikkarte. GTX 670 oder höher ist da keine schlechte Wahl. Ich würde eher auf den 120Hz pfeiffen und die GTX 670 behalten. Gibt auch sehr gute 60Hz Monitore.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Wenn Ich die mit ins Budget kriegen will dann muss ich die GTX 670 gg ne HD7870 OC oder 7850 OC tauschen.
> Lohnt sich das?


 
Vergiss 120Hz. Das brauchst du wirklich nur wenn du 3D machen willst.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ein 120Hz Monitor lohnt sich nur mit sehr guter Grafikkarte. GTX 670 oder höher ist da keine schlechte Wahl. Ich würde eher auf den 120Hz pfeiffen und die GTX 670 behalten. Gibt auch sehr gute 60Hz Monitore.


 
Beispiel?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Wenn Ich die mit ins Budget kriegen will dann muss ich die GTX 670 gg ne HD7870 OC oder 7850 OC tauschen.
> Lohnt sich das?



Kommt halt drauf an. Für schnelle Shooter würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor nehmen, aber auch andere Spiele fühlen sich damit runder und flüssiger an. Da würde ich auch mal probeschauen gehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss 120Hz. Das brauchst du wirklich nur wenn du 3D machen willst.



Nein, der Unterschied ist schon auch bei 2D deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal in Kurzform.
> Die PS4 gibt es nicht. Sony hat keine PS4 angekündigt. Ergo ist sie vom Tisch und er hat das Budget für den PC.


Was nicht angekündigt wurde, existiert also nicht?



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Wenn Ich die mit ins Budget kriegen will dann muss ich die GTX 670 gg ne HD7870 OC oder 7850 OC tauschen.
> Lohnt sich das?


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo!

Ich würde es nicht machen. Ich würde lieber auf 120 Hertz verzichten, als auf ein gutes Perf-Stück.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dieser ist sehr schön. Gleichbleibendes Kontrastverhältnis auch bei verändertem Blickwinkel. Der einzige Nachteil wäre ein Glitzern. Diese Glitzern, finde ich, sieht man aber nur wenn man besonders darauf achtet. Ich erkenne z.B. nichts davon.

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Was nicht angekündigt wurde, existiert also nicht?


 
Zeig mir eine Webseite von Sony wo die PS4 beworben wird.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dieser ist sehr schön. Gleichbleibendes Kontrastverhältnis auch bei verändertem Blickwinkel. Der einzige Nachteil wäre ein Glitzern. Diese Glitzern, finde ich, sieht man aber nur wenn man besonders darauf achtet. Ich erkenne z.B. nichts davon.
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ok. dann nehm ich den hier^^


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, der Dell ist schon sehr gut  Damit wirst Du viel Spaß haben


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine Webseite von Sony wo die PS4 beworben wird.


 Natürlich wird sie nirgendwo beworben und auch die Veröffentlichung und die Pläne für so etwas wird von Sony und auch von MS immer dementiert. Hinter dem Rücken wird dennoch schön geschraubt und geplant.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich musste das Betriebssystem entfernen weil Ich damit 100€ über dem Budget bin.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich musste das Betriebssystem entfernen weil Ich damit 100€ über dem Budget bin.


 What the...
Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> What the...
> Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?


 
jaa -.-


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du kannst Windows 7 hier runterladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online, und den Testzeitraum 3x verlängern. Dann musst Du aber alle 120 Tage Windows neu installieren


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Natürlich wird sie nirgendwo beworben und auch die Veröffentlichung und die Pläne für so etwas wird von Sony und auch von MS immer dementiert. Hinter dem Rücken wird dennoch schön geschraubt und geplant.


 
Natürlich wird hinter dem Rücken geplant. Bestreitet doch niemand. Sich aber jetzt schon Geld für ein Produkt zurücklegen zu wollen das noch nicht mal angekündigt wurde und deswegen nur einen spartanischen Rechner zu kaufen ist doch sehr sinnlos.
Lieber jetzt einen sehr guten Rechner kaufen und dann schauen was so kommt.
Bis die PS4 kommt hat er wahrscheinlich schon den nächsten Rechner oder zumindest ein Upgrade gemacht.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> jaa -.-


 Was willst du ohne OS 
Und wieso bist du auf einmal 100 Euro darüber?


@ Threshold

Man muss die Bedingungen für so eine Fragestellung kennen. Wenn es nur eine Übergangslösung für einige Spiele sein sollte und auch Max. Settings vernachlässigbar sind, wieso nicht? 
Bis die PS4 erscheint, werden wohl keine 3 Jahre vergehen. Bis dahin hat er ganz sicher sein System nicht geupdatet. Sein jetziges ist ein AMD Sempron mit einer Nvidia 6150. Das lässt nicht gerade auf einen 2-3 Jahre Updatezyklus schließen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst Windows 7 hier runterladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online, und den Testzeitraum 3x verlängern. Dann musst Du aber alle 120 Tage Windows neu installieren


 
*_______* mega...

Ist mit "Windows neu installieren" den ganzen Rechner neu installieren gemeint oder nur das Betriebssystem?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du musst die Systempartition formatieren und Windows, Treiber und so neu installieren. Eigentlich war das aber gar nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

@Locuza

Konfig:
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks 203,95€

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, 85,70€

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware, 34,90€

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 378,55€

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks 15,18€

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks 77,95€

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, 55,44€

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s 69,39€

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks 36,35€

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk) 168,86€

Gesamt: 1126,27€


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst die Systempartition formatieren und Windows, Treiber und so neu installieren. Eigentlich war das aber gar nicht so ernst gemeint


 
Ich hab auch nicht vor mein Leben lang Win7 zu "testen" D
Vllt. nen Monat oder so, bis ich die Kohle für das Betriebssystem hab^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das ist eine super Konfiguration. Fass dir ans Herz und füge das Betriebssystem noch hinzu.

Wenn das dein erster Eigenbau PC ist wirst du das nicht bereuen und kannst diese Leistung nicht fassen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das ist eine super Konfiguration. Fass dir ans Herz und füge das Betriebssystem noch hinzu.
> 
> Wenn das dein erster Eigenbau PC ist wirst du das nicht bereuen und kannst diese Leistung nicht fassen.


 

Schon geschehen^^

mal schauen wie sichs am ende ergibt^^


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht vor mein Leben lang Win7 zu "testen" D
> Vllt. nen Monat oder so, bis ich die Kohle für das Betriebssystem hab^^


Spare dir den Kühler für 35 Euro. Wenn du es leiser und kühler brauchst, dann kauf dir vielleicht im Anschluss einen besseren Kühler, aber verzichte nicht auf ein System so lange.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Spare dir den Kühler für 35 Euro. Wenn du es leiser magst, dann kauf dir vielleicht im Anschluss einen besseren Kühler, aber verzichte nicht auf ein System so lange.


 
Für die Zwischenzeit hab ich WinXp 32bit


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Spare dir den Kühler für 35 Euro. Wenn du es leiser magst, dann kauf dir vielleicht im Anschluss einen besseren Kühler, aber verzichte nicht auf ein System so lange.


Würde ich beim 3570k nicht machen, welchen Sinn hat dann der offene Multi? Außerdem muss man da wieder einiges zerlegen wenn man den nachträglich einbaut


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Würde für die Zwischenzeit WinXp 32bit was taugen?


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> Würde ich beim 3570k nicht machen, welchen Sinn hat dann der offene Multi? Außerdem muss man da wieder einiges zerlegen wenn man den nachträglich einbaut


Das Ding fängt nicht sofort an zu brennen, weil man es paar Mhz übertaktet und den Boxed-Kühler fährt. Ich kann natürlich leider nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen, aber jetzt sollte der PC für alles ausreichen und dann installiert er sich ein sauberes System und kann gleich loslegen mit Spielen, vollen 8 GB Ram und DX11. Das übertakten wird er wohl nicht von Heute auf Morgen nötig haben, wenn doch dann öffnet er nur das Gehäuse, entfernt den Kühler und montiert einen neuen drauf. Das spart mehr Lebenszeit und Aufwand, als möglicherweise eine Datensicherung zu machen, zu formatieren und dann noch einmal 30 Minuten zu installieren. 
Wie gesagt leider nur meine Sicht. Ich kenne auch genug Leute die sich nicht traue, irgend etwas an zu fassen, auch mit Vorführung und allen Möglichen Argumenten.

@GTA4Spieler

Mit einem 32 Bit OS kannst du halt effektiv nur maximal 4 GB benutzen, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, ich komme mit Browser + 44 Tabs, Photoshop und einem Spiel über die Grenze von 4GB, aber ich denke soviel macht der durchschnittliche User nicht gleichzeitig bzw. nebenbei. 
Windows XP besitzt ebenfalls kein DX11, damit musst du bei einigen Spielen auf zusätzliche Grafikeffekte verzichten. Ob dir das weh tut, musst du wieder selber entscheiden. 
Wie gesagt, mir wäre ein kompletter Umstieg lieber und bei Bedarf ein neuer Kühler, als anders herum.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Ding fängt nicht sofort an zu brennen, weil man es paar Mhz übertaktet und den Boxed-Kühler fährt. Ich kann natürlich leider nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen, aber jetzt sollte der PC für alles ausreichen und dann installiert er sich ein sauberes System und kann gleich loslegen mit Spielen, vollen 8 GB Ram und DX11. Das übertakten wird er wohl nicht von Heute auf Morgen nötig haben, wenn doch dann öffnet er nur das Gehäuse, entfernt den Kühler und montiert einen neuen drauf. Das spart mehr Lebenszeit und Aufwand, als möglicherweise eine Datensicherung zu machen, zu formatieren und dann noch einmal 30 Minuten zu installieren.
> Wie gesagt leider nur meine Sicht. Ich kenne auch genug Leute die sich nicht traue, irgend etwas an zu fassen, auch mit Vorführung und allen Möglichen Argumenten.
> 
> @GTA4Spieler
> ...


 
Das mit dem Betriebssystem geht ganz easy...
Mit dem Kühler wirds schon tricky weil ich den dann neu verbauen muss undso und da Ich das gute Stück eh nicht selber zusammenbaue lass ichs lieber ganz und verzichte ne Weile aufs gute Betriebssystem


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Ding fängt nicht sofort an zu brennen, weil man es paar Mhz übertaktet und den Boxed-Kühler fährt. Ich kann natürlich leider nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen, aber jetzt sollte der PC für alles ausreichen und dann installiert er sich ein sauberes System und kann gleich loslegen mit Spielen, vollen 8 GB Ram und DX11. Das übertakten wird er wohl nicht von Heute auf Morgen nötig haben, wenn doch dann öffnet er nur das Gehäuse, entfernt den Kühler und montiert einen neuen drauf. Das spart mehr Lebenszeit und Aufwand, als möglicherweise eine Datensicherung zu machen, zu formatieren und dann noch einmal 30 Minuten zu installieren.
> Wie gesagt leider nur meine Sicht. Ich kenne auch genug Leute die sich nicht traue, irgend etwas an zu fassen, auch mit Vorführung und allen Möglichen Argumenten.
> 
> @GTA4Spieler
> ...


Deswegen würde ich sagen 3570k + Macho oder 3450 und kleiner Kühler/Boxed


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Das mit dem Betriebssystem geht ganz easy...
> Mit dem Kühler wirds schon tricky weil ich den dann neu verbauen muss undso und da Ich das gute Stück eh nicht selber zusammenbaue lass ichs lieber ganz und verzichte ne Weile aufs gute Betriebssystem


 Wie gesagt, aus meiner Perspektive geht beides ganz easy, wobei ein OS neu zu installieren länger dauert und das geht mir auf die Nerven und mir Schrauben mehr Spaß macht 
Was hält dich eig. vor dem Zusammenbau auf?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, aus meiner Perspektive geht beides ganz easy, wobei ein OS neu zu installieren länger dauert und das geht mir auf die Nerven und mir Schrauben mehr Spaß macht
> Was hält dich eig. vor dem Zusammenbau auf?


 
Was mich aufhält?
Ich bin mir einfach sicher dass Ich irgendwas falsch mache ;D
Und mein Kumpel hat mal an seinem Rechner rumgeschraubt und der ist jetzt schrottreif


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was mich aufhält?
> Ich bin mir einfach sicher dass Ich irgendwas falsch mache ;D
> Und mein Kumpel hat mal an seinem Rechner rumgeschraubt und der ist jetzt schrottreif


Es gibt tons of Anleitungen und Videos und hier im Forum kannst du jeder Zeit jeden Fragen und Skypen falls nötig und es dir genau erklären lassen. 
Solange du einen Schraubenzieher, anstatt einen Hammer nimmst, ist alles in Ordnung.
Dein Freund musste sich aber echt anstrengen, um den PC zu schrotten. Was ich schon gesehen habe und dachte der PC wird nie mehr wiederbooten ging problemlos und auch bei mir ist öfters mal was passiert, was ich lieber sein gelassen hätte und dennoch gab es Zero Probleme. Es steht zwar immer überall " VORSICHTIG!!!" und das 3 mal hintereinander und man sollte gewiss etwas vorsichtig sein, aber die ganzen Teile sind robuster, als einem zuerst vermittelt wird.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mal sehen...
Ein Betriebssystem ist so oder so nicht drin bin ohne bei 1126€


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Mal sehen...
> Ein Betriebssystem ist so oder so nicht drin bin ohne bei 1126€


 Brauchst du unbedingt jetzt ein System oder willst du etwas besonders anstellen?
Z.B. jetzt Spiele dafür kaufen, sofort los zocken. 4 Jahre und mehr mit dem PC fahren oder zwischendurch Aufrüsten?
Die Konsolengeschichten haben sich dann aber gegessen oder?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würd halt sofort anfangen zu zocken, und solange wie möglich ohne aufrüsten auskommen.
Jaa konsole ist unnötig ne ps3 hab ich sowieso


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich würd halt sofort anfangen zu zocken, und solange wie möglich ohne aufrüsten auskommen.
> Jaa konsole ist unnötig ne ps3 hab ich sowieso


 DX11 ist dir dann auch egal? Der Gedanke mit Windows XP ist mir unbehaglich 
Du könntest dir den Lüfter ja auch austauschen lassen, anstatt den ganzen PC zusammenbauen zu lassen. Ich behaupte einfach, an dem Boxed-Kühler wird es echt nicht scheitern und auch nicht beim eigenem Zusammenbauen. Das würde in dein Preisbudget knapp rein passen und du hättest etwas Neues gelernt.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Locuza schrieb:


> DX11 ist dir dann auch egal? Der Gedanke mit Windows XP ist mir unbehaglich
> Du könntest dir den Lüfter ja auch austauschen lassen, anstatt den ganzen PC zusammenbauen zu lassen. Ich behaupte einfach, an dem Boxed-Kühler wird es echt nicht scheitern und auch nicht beim eigenem Zusammenbauen. Das würde in dein Preisbudget knapp rein passen und du hättest etwas Neues gelernt.


 
Nur mal so.
Die 1126€ sind ohne den Preis für den Zusammenbau...
Sonst würd ichs ja so machen wie dus mir beschrieben hast -.-

Ich müsste den Preis dann iwie sinken also irgendwelche Sachen durch billigere Ersetzen dass Win7 noch reinpasst.


----------



## Locuza (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Nur mal so.
> Die 1126€ sind ohne den Preis für den Zusammenbau...
> Sonst würd ichs ja so machen wie dus mir beschrieben hast -.-


 Das weiß ich, gerade deswegen empfehle ich dir ja lieber alles selber zu machen und das OS zu kaufen. Ich würde in dem Fall einfach Geld sparen und Zeug was ich im ersten Moment nicht brauche oder unbedingt nötig ist, aber dafür schon ein fertiges System. 

Battlefield 3 Super Gaming PC selber bauen 1/4 - YouTube
Ich habe mit dem selben Mainboard gearbeitet. Du ziehst den Hebel einfach nach außen und löst die Schraube, dann öffnest du einfach die Sockelabdeckung und legst die CPU rein, du guckst einfach bei den Pins wie die CPU richtig rein gelegt wird und fertig. Steht alles noch einmal wunderbar überall im Internet und auch im Handbuch. 
Wenn du das Video ansiehst, dann wirst du dir wohl schon zugestehen können, dass das im Grunde jeder schaffen kann


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Gehts auch wenn ich anstatt diesem BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

ein billiges 14€ Gehäuse nehme?
z.b. :
Sansun 6821B | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
http://geizhals.de/633791 ??

dann wär win7 mit drin oder gibt es unterschiede bei verschiedenen gehäusen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja da gibt es gewaltige unterschiede, ich würde schon das shinobi nehmen


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn es ein günstiges Gehäuse sein soll: 3R System R480 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Da passen aber keine hohen CPU-Kühler rein, sonst ist das Gehäuse aber OK, sogar mit 2 Lüftern + Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es gewaltige unterschiede, ich würde schon das shinobi nehmen


 
ohh -.- kann ich noch irgendwo anders sparen?
hab bissl was getan, muss noch bisschen runterkommen vom preis her ;D

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

Preis: 1090€ also muss noch ca. 80€ runter um Win7 reinzubekommen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn es ein günstiges Gehäuse sein soll: 3R System R480 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Da passen aber keine hohen CPU-Kühler rein, sonst ist das Gehäuse aber OK, sogar mit 2 Lüftern + Lüftersteuerung.


 
Passt da der Macho rein?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Passt da der Macho rein?



Nein. Wenn Du sparen willst, würde ich den i5-3450 + Asrock Z75 Pro3 + Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo nehmen. Damit ist der i5 dann auf 3,7GHz übertaktbar.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn Du sparen willst, würde ich den i5-3450 + Asrock Z75 Pro3 + Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo nehmen. Damit ist der i5 dann auf 3,7GHz übertaktbar.


 
Wäre das System dann überhaupt noch "Gamer" ? Oder nur ein billiges Teil mit ner GTX 670 drin?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, das wäre ein sehr schneller Gamingrechner. Die CPU wird die GTX670 sicher nicht limitieren.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So momentanes System (1.125,32€)

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

CoolerMaster HyperTX 3 Evo - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

ASRock Z75 Pro3 Intel Z75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Hardware,


Nochmal:
Würde nun das System folgende Spiele packen?
GTA IV(auch mit icenhancer?),GTA IV EFLC,Call of Duty MW3,BF3,NfS The Run,Crysis 2,Call of Duty MW2,Call of Duty Black Ops,Counter Strike Global Offensive,Counter Strike Source etc...


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das mit den 3,7GHZ funktioniert auch mit dieser CPU: Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Das mit den 3,7GHZ funktioniert auch mit dieser CPU: Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


 
Mit dem Prozessor bin ich bei 1001€ 
Nochmal zur Liste da oben packt die momentane Zusammenstellung das alles da oben auf Ultra?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mit dem Prozessor bin ich bei 1101€  (inkl.Versandkosten)
Nochmal zur Liste da oben packt die momentane Zusammenstellung das alles da oben auf Ultra?

Ich bin weg 
Ich sehe mir alle Antworten morgen.
Schreibt einfach rein, wenn euch noch was einfällt )


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mit dem iCEnhancer Mod bekommst Du jedes System in die Knie  Aber der Rest wird gut auf ultra Settings laufen


----------



## chris991 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

die playstation 4 wird definitiv nicht 800-900€ kosten.sony hat mit der ps3 einen test gemacht und den preis hoch angesetzt.die ps4 wird zu 99% im bereich von 350-500€ kommen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Mit dem iCEnhancer Mod bekommst Du jedes System in die Knie  Aber der Rest wird gut auf ultra Settings laufen


 
Was müsste das System haben das der iCEnhancer läuft? Ich will soo gern mit dem Mod spielen..


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der Mod wird schon auch gut laufen, aber eben wahrscheinlich nicht mit ultra Settings und superhoher Sichtweite. Aber mit der GTX670 bist du schon gut dabei. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, GTA4 mit iCEnancer zu spielen, aber ich denke, selbst eine GTX690 ist bei allem maxed out dann gut beschäftigt, spätestens wenn man im Treiber Supersampling aktiviert.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was müsste das System haben das der iCEnhancer läuft? Ich will soo gern mit dem Mod spielen..


Der Läuft schon, aber wenn du dazu noch High Res Texturen packst gibts kann das eigentlich kein System bewerkstelligen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Welcher der folgenden Monitore ist am besten? (Ich hab mir vorgenommen am Monitor zu sparen und dann noch etwas in die Hardware zu stecken)

21,5" (54,61cm) HannsG HL229DPB LED250cd/q 30M:1 5ms DVI schwarz

21,5" (54,61cm) Asus VW228TR LED DVI - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

oder halt solche die ca. 100€ kosten..


----------



## Maxtrum (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

3 x gtx680 als sli ? (wenn man zuviel geld hat) ^^


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Welcher der folgenden Monitore ist am besten? (Ich hab mir vorgenommen am Monitor zu sparen und dann noch etwas in die Hardware zu stecken)


 
Ich würde den Rechner so lassen, und einen gescheiten Monitor kaufen. Was nützt Dir ein schneller Rechner, wenn Du die ganze Zeit in so ein Mäusekino-Display glotzen musst?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde den Rechner so lassen, und einen gescheiten Monitor kaufen. Was nützt Dir ein schneller Rechner, wenn Du die ganze Zeit in so ein Mäusekino-Display glotzen musst?


 
Der Unterschied liegt bei 1.5" 

aber du wirst schon wissen was du sagst 

Was sagt ihr zu dem Vid?

Bei ihm/ihr läuft der iCEnhancer 2.0 auf ner GTX 460?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e-e0tdi6vA


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, es läuft. Aber eben mit Lags und nicht allzu hohen Einstellungen.

Das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, aber ich finde FullHD Auflösung für 21,5" zu klein. Minimum finde ich 23,6" OK.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jap..
Naja ich nehm das System so wie es ist.
mit dem iCEnhancer muss Ich dann halt schauen wie es wird :/


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der wird sicher gut laufen, keine Sorge


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nochwas...
Könnte Ich auf meinem jetzigen PC Win7 installieren?
Also diese Testversion da?
Ich will wissen wie das alles dann aussieht usw.

Specs:
AMD Sempron 3400+
1,81 GHz Single Core
Geforce 6150 512mb
512mb ram

oder gibts dann Probleme?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Installieren sollte gehen. Aber das wird so langsam laufen dass es keinen Spaß bringt.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich probiers trotzdem ma maus 
No Risk,No Fun.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Probiere es aus und sag bescheid wie es ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es aus und sag bescheid wie es ist.


 
Okee.
Mach Ich


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn Ich auf setup.exe klicke kommt ne Fehlermeldung "konnte (Dateiname) nicht ausführen" -.-


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du sollst auch nicht auf Setup.exe klicken.
Hast du dir die ISO Datei herunter geladen?
Wenn ja musst du sie als ISO brennen und dann davon booten.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht auf Setup.exe klicken.
> Hast du dir die ISO Datei herunter geladen?
> Wenn ja musst du sie als ISO brennen und dann davon booten.


 
Wie brennt man etwas als ISO?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online

oder CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> oder CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online


 
Danke, Ich versuch mal das zweite


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das kannst du damit machen.
ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online

Das Programm installieren. Die ISO zum Brennen auswählen. DVD Rohling ins Laufwerk legen und dann brennen.
Brenn aber nicht schneller als 8x. Eingestellt bei den Brenn Programmen ist immer Maximum was Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Meine CDs sind iwie nicht beschreibbar...
Wenn Ich auf Eigenschaften gehe seh Ich 
Freier Speicher: 0 Byte
Belegter Speicher: 0 Byte  -.-


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So soll das sein. Einfach den Brennvorgang starten.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> So soll das sein. Einfach den Brennvorgang starten.


 
Ok.. Ich probiers mal.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa. Also ganz so große Vorteile hab ich davon nicht.
Es läuft ziemlich gut.
Sieht schick aus.
Aber wie gesagt durch meinen momentanen PC nicht optimal lädt bisschen länger als XP, aber nicht extrem und sonst TOP 

Und ne Frage dazu, was passiert wenn man die Win7 Testversion durch einen ProductKey aktiviert? Ist es dann eine Vollversion?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja. Wenn du die Testversion mit einem Key aktivierst hast du eine volle Version die du normal nutzen kannst. Es reicht also wenn du dir einen Key kaufst.
Außerdem hat XP maximal DX9. Schon alleine deshalb solltest du Windows 7 nehmen um das aktuelle DX auch nutzen zu können.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also kann ich Win7 eig. aus dem Warenkorb nehmen und die anderen Teile etwas verbessern weil den Key kann ich den extra außerhalb vom Budget kaufen


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn du den Key extra kaufen kannst, kannst du Sieben aus dem Warenkorb nehmen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Soll ich mir anstatt den Prozessor hier:
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

lieber den hier holen? (Die 40€ Unterschied machen nicht viel aus)

Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks ?


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Guck mal hier: Test: Intel, der i7 2600k ist ein um 100Mhz weniger getakteter i7 2700k, ich würde den i5 nehmen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



coroc schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Test: Intel, der i7 2600k ist ein um 100Mhz weniger getakteter i7 2700k, ich würde den i5 nehmen


 
diese Takt-Tabelle zeigt einen Leistungsunterschied von 5% an. Aber da es ein i7 anstatt ein i5 wäre der doch trzd. besser oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der i7 hat noch Hyperthreadung, das heißt er ist in Mehr kern Anwendungen stärker, aber sonst nicht


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



coroc schrieb:


> Der i7 hat noch Hyperthreadung, das heißt er ist in Mehr kern Anwendungen stärker, aber sonst nicht


 
Beim Spielen braucht man ja auch mehrere Kerne, also ist der i7 doch besser oder nicht?


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, klar, aber der i5 hat schon 4 und in den meisten Fällen reicht der Dicke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Bei spielen braucht man ja auch mehrkerne oder?


 
Maximal 4. Mit einem i5 bist du bestens bedient.

i7's lohnen sich nur bei Aufgaben, wo 8 Kerne genutzt werden können. (Bild/Videobearbeitung)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

achso okey. nur was für einen monitor soll ich nun nehmen?
Momentan bin ich bei dem hier:

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

bin in höchstens 30 minuten wieder da werde mir dann alle Vorschläge ansehen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Und dieser ist für den Preis auch der beste.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Den kannst du nehmen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Cool.Danke 
P.S. Hab mein gutes altes XP wieder rauf installiert mein Dino packt Win7 nicht 

Edit:
Würden auf das Mainboard hier: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

4x 8 GB Module passen? Also dass man dan 32gb ram hat?

oder auf das?
http://geizhals.at/de/746853


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Auf beiden passen 32GB aber was willst du mit 32Gb RAM?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf beiden passen 32GB aber was willst du mit 32Gb RAM?


 
Ich denk mal je mehr desto besser?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für einen Spiele Rechner reichen 8GB aus. Mehr wirst du auch in 3 Jahren nicht brauchen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Konfig:

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk) (168,86€)


Creative Headset Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker (24,22€)


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks (15,43€)


2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, (383,43€)


1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s (69,39€)


430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (48,02€)


ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail (75,62€)


4x 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks (4x 144,96€)


CoolerMaster HyperTX 3 Evo - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (22,53€)


3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks (25,94€)


Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software (179,30€)


Gesamt: 1148,70€

Passen die ganzen Teile zusammen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du hast dir ein 2x4GB Kit ausgesucht. Das 4x kaufen ist eher schlecht.
Nimm ein 2x8GB Kit wenn du unbedingt mehr RAM haben willst aber mehr als 16GB lohnen nicht.
Das gesparte Geld steckst du in das Straight Power E9 CM480.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ist das hier gut?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das ist auch ein 2x4Gb Kit. Das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein 2x4Gb Kit. Das kannst du nehmen.


 
Ich versteh das nicht ganz.
Hab ich jetzt insgesamt 8gb oder 16gb oder was jetz?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

2x4 = 8GB


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> 2x4 = 8GB


 
aber halt in einem davon, ne? weil da steht ja 8gb weil ich hol mir 2 davon 
sryy ich komm wie ein hohlkopf rüber aber naja.. so bin ich nunmal


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wie Threshold schon vorgeschlagen hat, entweder 2x ein 2x4 GB-Kit, oder besser noch ein Kit mit 2 8GB Riegeln, z.B. 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was macht jetzt den besseren von den beiden aus?
Sind ja eigentlich gleich oder? beide insgesamt 16gb nur dass ich den einen 2x bestellen muss..


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ist zwar selten, aber manchmal gibt es Stabilitätsprobleme, wenn  alle 4 RAM Bänke belegt sind.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist zwar selten, aber manchmal gibt es Stabilitätsprobleme, wenn  alle 4 RAM Bänke belegt sind.


 
also lieber den für 107€ ?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, wobei 2x4GB auch völlig ausreichen.

Oder wenn es 16GB sein sollen, etwas günstiger: 16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, oder 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, wobei 2x4GB auch völlig ausreichen.
> 
> Oder wenn es 16GB sein sollen, etwas günstiger: 16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, oder 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


 
unterschiede bei der leistung wenn ich den für 87 anstatt für 107 nehme?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Da merkst Du keinen Unterschied, der Performanceunterschied liegt bei 1-2% bei Spielen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Um noch einmal zu fragen...
Passen die folgenden Teile alle zusammen (weil soweit ich in Foren gelesen hab, kann es beim zusammenbauen etc. Probleme geben...)

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)



Creative Headset Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Gesamtpreis: 1.127,47€

Und Win7-Code bekomm Ich extra außerhalb vom Budget dazu


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Da Du ein nicht übertaktbares System hast, ist der Macho HR-02 völlig oversized, da reicht auch der boxed Kühler oder ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO völlig aus.

Wieso nimmst du nicht den Superlux HD681, sondern das bescheuerte Headset?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Da Du ein nicht übertaktbares System hast, ist der Macho HR-02 völlig oversized, da reicht auch der boxed Kühler oder ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO völlig aus.
> 
> Wieso nimmst du nicht den Superlux HD681, sondern das bescheuerte Headset?


 
weiß nich.. um alles zsm zu bestellen? 
Is der schlecht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das Headset für 25 Euro ist weniger Wert, als es in den Müll zu werfen.

Gute Headsets gehen bei 70 Euro los. Wobei 'gut' wirklich nur im Bereich der Headsets zu verwenden ist.

Mit, sagen wir mal, 150 Euro Kopfhörern und 20 Euro Mikrofon hast du mehr Qualität als mit einem 300 Euro Headset.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das Headset für 25 Euro ist weniger Wert, als es in den Müll zu werfen.
> 
> Gute Headsets gehen bei 70 Euro los. Wobei 'gut' wirklich nur im Bereich der Headsets zu verwenden ist.
> 
> Mit, sagen wir mal, 150 Euro Kopfhörern und 20 Euro Mikrofon hast du mehr Qualität als mit einem 300 Euro Headset.


 
reicht das Superlux HD 681 aus?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> weiß nich.. um alles zsm zu bestellen?
> Is der schlecht?



Ist doch egal. Denn Du zahlst ja keine Versandkosten für den Kopfhörer (Musikhaus Thomann).


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Denn Du zahlst ja keine Versandkosten für den Kopfhörer (Musikhaus Thomann).


 
stimmt auch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> reicht das Superlux HD 681 aus?


 
Besserer Klang als mein Siberia V2 für 65 Euro. Das soll was heißen.

Wenn du aber auf Premium Klang stehst, würde ich mir mal die Beyerdynamic Custom's anschauen.


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du solltest Dir mal das hier vom Pommesmann durchlesen : [User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Besserer Klang als mein Siberia V2 für 65 Euro. Das soll was heißen.
> 
> Wenn du aber auf Premium Klang stehst, würde ich mir mal die Beyerdynamic Custom's anschauen.


 
wieviel kosten die so? finde auf Geizhals unter dem namen nix


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> wieviel kosten die so? finde auf Geizhals unter dem namen nix


 
Werden in Kürze released. Kostenpunkt ist 150 Euro.

Wenn du aber aktuell nur Headsets benutzt hast, wirst du auch mit dem Superlux vollends zufrieden sein.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Werden in Kürze released. Kostenpunkt ist 150 Euro.
> 
> Wenn du aber aktuell nur Headsets benutzt hast, wirst du auch mit dem Superlux vollends zufrieden sein.


 
Jap.Denke auch.
Zum einen sind 150€ zu teuer und zum anderen findet jeder den Superlux spitze also werd Ich mir den holen 
Danke trotzdem


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wäre es ok wenn ich folgendes Gehäuse:
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

mit folgendem Austausche?
3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Würde das 2. auch gehen? Oder nicht? weil da steht nix mit USB 3.0 ist das ein Problem?
Und was sind die genauen Unterschiede?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn Du den Macho weglässt, würde auch das 3R R480 funktionieren. Qualitativ hochwertiger ist natürlich schon das Shinobi. You get what you pay for


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Macho weglässt, würde auch das 3R R480 funktionieren. Qualitativ hochwertiger ist natürlich schon das Shinobi. You get what you pay for


 
Leistungstechnisch unterschiede? minimale? viele?
und was ist mit USB 3.0 gemeint? hat der billigere keine USB-Eingänge oder wie?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Doch, aber eben nur USB2-Frontanschlüsse. Trotzdem hast Du hinten am Board noch 2x USB3.0-Ports.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, aber eben nur USB2-Frontanschlüsse. Trotzdem hast Du hinten am Board noch 2x USB3.0-Ports.


 
hm...
hauptsache ich hab welche... hab funk maus und tastatur ;D


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für Maus und Tastatur reicht auch USB2 aus  USB3 ist für externe Festplatten und so einen Kram.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
brauch ich eig. so ein OC-Teil? oder kann mir jmd eine billigere non-OC GTX 670 Empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Customer Karten sind leiser und kühler. Daher würde ich schon so eine nehmen.
Oder die Asus DCII.
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Customer Karten sind leiser und kühler. Daher würde ich schon so eine nehmen.
> Oder die Asus DCII.
> ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Gut.Okey...
Aber Ich wollte eigentlich eine non-OC Version haben da Ich mit der Zeit eeh nur den Prozesor übertakte und bissl. vom preis runter muss...


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du auch eine günstige im Referenzdesign kaufen: 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Aber Ich wollte eigentlich eine non-OC Version haben da Ich mit der Zeit eeh nur den Prozesor übertakte und bissl. vom preis runter muss...


 
Das OC heißt nicht, dass du sie übertakten kannst, sondern dass sie schon von Werk aus übertaktet ist.

Wenn dir Lautstärke egal ist, kannst du auch eine Referenz nehmen. So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe sind Konsolen 10x lauter.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Läutstärke hängt mit Grafikkarte zusammen??
Whoooot?
Ich schnall grad garnich wie sich die GraKa auf den Sound auswirkt. Könnt ihr mir das mal erklärn?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Läutstärke hängt mit Grafikkarte zusammen??
> Whoooot?
> Ich schnall grad garnich wie sich die GraKa auf den Sound auswirkt. Könnt ihr mir das mal erklärn?


 
Lautstärke in Rechnern produzieren HDD's und Lüfter. Und da die Grafikkarte stark gekühlt werden muss, muss der Lüfter ordentlich aufdrehen. Dies zieht eine negative Lautstärke mit sich.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Lautstärke in Rechnern produzieren HDD's und Lüfter. Und da die Grafikkarte stark gekühlt werden muss, muss der Lüfter ordentlich aufdrehen. Dies zieht eine negative Lautstärke mit sich.


 
Naja...
Läuter als mein jetziger PC kann der neue ja nicht werden...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Naja...
> Läuter als mein jetziger PC kann der neue ja nicht werden...


 
Das wird wahrscheinlich stimmen.

Ich selbst finde eine GTX 670 in Referenz nicht störend.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann wirds ja bestimmt nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Wie findet ihr diese Zusammenstellung um Vergleich zur vorherigen?
(Hab mich extra nicht eingeloggt, damit ihr den Warenkorb auch sehen könnt, hoffentlich klappts)


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut bis nicht beurteilbar (Eine Division durch Null endet bei mir immer in einem Bluescreen  )  Die Liste ist nämlich leer


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut bis nicht beurteilbar (Eine Division durch Null endet bei mir immer in einem Bluescreen  )  Die Liste ist nämlich leer


 
Juhuuuuuuu -.-
Dann also wieder alles einzeln:  

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail



2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 680 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

120x120x25 Arctic Cooling Fan F12 PWM 1350U/m 31.3dB(A) Weiß

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Gesamt: 1.151,08€


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du kannst leider keine Intel CPU auf ein AMD Mainboard schrauben


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du hast ein AMD-Mainboard ausgewählt. Da passt der i5-3450 nur mit sehr viel Gewalt (z.B. Hammer) rein 

Wenn Du ein Asrock H77 Pro4 oder B75 Pro3 nimmst, wäre es OK. Aber der Aufpreis zur GTX680 lohnt nicht, zur GTX670 ist der Performanceunterschied zu gering, als dass Du einen Unterschied merken würdest. Den merkst Du nur bei der Lautstärke


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Du kannst leider keine Intel CPU auf ein AMD Mainboard schrauben


 
 ääähm? what?
sorry. versteh mich. ich check von solchen sachen nix.
was genau ist an der konfi falsch??


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Hast du recht, geht schon, ist nur Aua, nimm lieber das ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU oder das ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU

EDIT: Der "970"-Chipsatz isr für AMD CPUs, außerdem sind die Sockel inkompatibel


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Sollte Ich jetzt bei der Konfig bleiben:

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 680 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

120x120x25 Arctic Cooling Fan F12 PWM 1350U/m 31.3dB(A) Weiß

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Preis: 1.151,08€


oder bei dem alten:

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,

Preis: 1.119,53€


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Sollte Ich jetzt bei der Konfig bleiben:

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 680 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

120x120x25 Arctic Cooling Fan F12 PWM 1350U/m 31.3dB(A) Weiß

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Preis: 1.151,08€


oder bei dem alten:

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,

Preis: 1.119,53€


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Beide sind gut, der obere ist halt etwas schneller und lauter.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Beide sind gut, der obere ist halt etwas schneller und lauter.


 
also die konfig mit der 680er ist besser,schneller etc.?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, die GTX680 holt ein paar mehr fps raus als die GTX670. Logisch, oder?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, die GTX680 holt ein paar mehr fps raus als die GTX670. Logisch, oder?


 
jaa logisch schon.
Sind aber auch die anderen Komponenten besser als bei der 2. konfig? sodass es sich auch lohnt die konfig mit der 680 zu kaufen?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das meiste ist ja gleich. Beim RAM wirst Du sicher keinen Unterschied merken, also macht nur  die Grafikkarte den Unterschied:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Das sind also 9-10% Performanceunterschied, im fps-kritischen Bereich also gerade mal 3-4 fps Unterschied.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wie soll ich mich nun entscheiden?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Vernunftentscheidung = GTX670

Balkenentscheidung = GTX680

Ich glaube, innerlich hast Du dich schon für die GTX680 entschieden


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Vernunftentscheidung = GTX670
> 
> Balkenentscheidung = GTX680
> 
> Ich glaube, innerlich hast Du dich schon für die GTX680 entschieden


 
naja eigentlich würd ich sagen je mehr leistung desto besser aber ob sich der aufpreis für 9% lohnt...


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen, aber das schaffst Du schon  Im Zweifelsfall nochmal drüber schlafen, hilft oft


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

nää ich bleib lieber bei der konfig mit der 670er 
Ich denke das wird für aktuelle spiele reichen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

GGute entscheidung
Ja die reicht locker fuer aktuelle SPiele, zur not kann man auch noch ein bisschen OC machen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Würden 2 davon:
16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,


in das Teil passen?

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Jaa ich hab mich für 32gb entschieden, ich weiß 16gb reicht, aber mit 32 hat man schnelle downloads sehr sehr schnelle ladezeiten etc.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das passt. Aber Downloadzeiten werden doch an der Internetübertragunsrate bemittelt?

Schnelle Ladezeiten machen SSD's. 32GB benötigst du nur bei höchst professioneller Videobearbeitung.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das passt. Aber Downloadzeiten werden doch an der Internetübertragunsrate bemittelt?
> 
> Schnelle Ladezeiten machen SSD's. 32GB benötigst du nur bei höchst professioneller Videobearbeitung.


 
Ich hab mal ein Video gesehn wo einer sehr viele 8gb module an seinen rechner angeschlossen hat und er hatte dadurch ein e DL Rate von 2gb/0.5sec


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn Du z.B. eine 6MBit Leitung hast, ist das der limitierende Faktor, selbst wenn Du 128 GB RAM im Rechner hast.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Und wie bekomm ich so leitungs-teile um schnelle internet/dl-zeiten zu haben?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Und wie bekomm ich so leitungs-teile um schnelle internet/dl-zeiten zu haben?


 
Du kannst dir Glasfaserkabel legen lassen. Nur ob du dafür genug Unterschriften bekommst?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bei Deinem Internet Provider, aber eine schneller Leitung kostet halt monatlich mehr.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du kannst dir Glasfaserkabel legen lassen. Nur ob du dafür genug Unterschriften bekommst?


 

oh...
andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

achso...


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

nochwas.. sollte ich lieber den monitor der oben angegeben ist benutzen oder einen 31" LG Fernseher?

oh sry bearbeiten-funktion vergessen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das musst du wissen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du wissen.


 
Ich hab ne frage die vllt. kompliziert klingen könnte.. (achtung )

also ein spiel an sich hat sagen wir mal 720pixel (auf verpackung steht ja manchmal 720p drauf)
und wenn man es auf nen großen monitor/fernseher macht, sind die pixel dann nicht iwie unscharf/zersetzt oder so?
weil für ne größere fläche braucht man ja mehr pixel oder?
hoffe jemand weiß was ich mein und kann helfen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bei einem PC Spiel kannst du die Auflösung einstellen.
Das mit den 720p steht bei Konsolen Spielen bei. Die können nicht mehr.
Beim PC stellst du im Game einfach die Auflösung des Monitors ein. Mehr musst du nicht machen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ob 23,24" oder 31" hängt auch sehr stark von der Entfernung zum Monitor ab.

Generell ist es so, dass die Qualität des Bildes mit größerem Bildschirm sinkt. Das kann nur die Entfernung zum Monitor retten.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Achso okey..
Ich hab in einem alten Forum gefragt welches mein Freund mir empfohlen hat.
Die haben mir ein komplett anderes System vorgeschlagen..
Soll ichs euch posten? dann könnt ihr es auch beurteilen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem alten Forum gefragt welches mein Freund mir empfohlen hat.
> Die haben mir ein komplett anderes System vorgeschlagen..
> Soll ichs euch posten? dann könnt ihr es auch beurteilen.


 
Ein anderes System zum genannten Budget? Das möchte ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Vielleicht wars vor 2 Jahren oder das Forum der AMD Homepage


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Achso okey..
> Ich hab in einem alten Forum gefragt welches mein Freund mir empfohlen hat.
> Die haben mir ein komplett anderes System vorgeschlagen..
> Soll ichs euch posten? dann könnt ihr es auch beurteilen.


 
Ja mach das mal bitte und sag auch welches Forum das ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also die haben mir folgendes Vorgeschlagen:
M2-Board [High Class Gaming Typ A] 900€ v2.0 | SilentVokativiusos | Geizhals Deutschland
Eure/unsre Konfi von hier wurde so beurteilt:
Da wurde am falschen Ende gespart und am falschen draufgezahlt.Die komponenten passen nicht zusammen etc...

Ich glaub es heißt M2board oder so
Die Adresse ist iwas mit board.metin2.de ka was das ist


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Toll ist die Zusammenstellung auch nicht.
Ein i5 3450 und ein Mugen 3 ist quatsch. Den 3450 kannst du nicht übertakten. Der Boxed reicht.
Dann ist das eine Referenz GTX 670. Eine Customer ist besser.
Das Case sagt mir nicht zu. Der Rest ist standard wie bei dir auch.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also ist der von denen totaler Dreck?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein aber nicht ausgewogen.
Und wieso sagen die dass deine Zusammenstellung nicht passt? 
Was soll da nicht passen?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein aber nicht ausgewogen.
> Und wieso sagen die dass deine Zusammenstellung nicht passt?
> Was soll da nicht passen?


 
Die sagen die Teile sind nicht zusammenbaubar, würden nicht zusammenpassen und sind schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Poste deine Zusammenstellung noch mal dann schauen wir genau nach und gehen Punkt für Punkt durch.
Benenne auch dein Budget.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Gilt das im Vergleich zu diesem Vorschlag?

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

16GB A-Data Premier-Serie DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware

EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware

Der Mugen ist sinnlos. Das Z77 ohne Übertaktung auch, außer du möchtest auf 3,7GHz takten. Wenn es im Budget ist kannst du das L8 zum E9 aufwerten. Das ist aber das einzige was ich noch verbessern würde. Warum sollten die Komponenten nicht zusammenpassen? Und was gibt es daran noch weiteres auszusetzen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde das Straight E9 nehmen. 
wie sieht das Budget eigentlich aus?
Immerhin kostet deren Zusammenstellung 945€.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mein Budget liegt bei 1100€ +/- 50€

Also meine momentane Konfi (die von euch, etwas verändert ist die hier)

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

Gesamt: 1046,54€ mit dem Zusammenbauservice(der auch dazukommt) sinds:
1.136,44€


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Macht doch einen guten Eindruck.
Du hast ein Netzteil mit KM. Dazu das bessere Case und eine größere HDD.
Den Macho kannst du weg lassen. Den brauchst du nicht.
Du könntest dafür eine Customer GTX 670 nehmen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was könnte Ich anstatt des Macho nehmen? Und kannst du mir den Link von ner "Customer GTX 670" posten? ka was für ne GraKa das ist..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Den Macho weglassen, der Boxed ist dafür tadellos.

Du könntest beim RAM auch die Vengeance oder Ares anschauen. 

Bitte ein paar Tutorials zum Zusammenbau anschauen und dann selber zusammenbauen.

Die Customer ist die Asus GTX 670 DCII.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du brauchst bei der CPU keinen extra Kühler. Der Boxed reicht.

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Sicher?
nicht dass der iwann dann zu heiß wird


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Sicher?
> nicht dass der iwann dann zu heiß wird


 
Der wird nicht zu heiß, sonst würde Intel ihn doch gar nicht mitliefern. Ohne Übertaktung machen extra Kühler nur Sinn, um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.

Übernehme alle genannten Ratschläge und poste den Warenkorb doch nochmal bei diesem Forum. Ich bin echt interessiert, was da nun nicht passen sollte. Und frag am besten auch was nicht passen sollte und zeig uns die Antwort.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Und denk auch daran dass deren Warenkorb nicht auf ein Händler gemünzt ist und dass der Zusammenbau dort nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Gut.Dnan nochmal 

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Preis: 1102,24€ (ohne den Zusammenbau-Service für 89,90€) mit wären es: 1192,14€ also zuviel^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann musst du die Grafikkarte wieder tauschen um auf 1150 zu kommen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du die Grafikkarte wieder tauschen um auf 1150 zu kommen.


 
Bin mit der anderen GTX 670 auf 1.111,14 € mit Zusammenbau


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Traust du dir den Zusammenbau nicht zu? Wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich weiß einfach nicht...
Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht, Ich hab mal versucht das hintere Teil von meinem jetzigen Computer rauszubekommen.
Es hängt nun schief drin und tief im inneren sind ein paar Schrauben die reingefallen sind..
Und Ich weiß nicht, wenn Ich was falsch mache und wenn dann was kaputt geht.. -.-


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So schwer ist das echt nicht. Mit einer guten Anleitung und der Hilfe hier aus dem Forum bekommst du das garantiert hin.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was könnte Ich anstatt des Macho nehmen? Und kannst du mir den Link von ner "Customer GTX 670" posten? ka was für ne GraKa das ist..


 Custom Graka bedeutet, dass die Herstelle eigene Designs (PCB und Kühlung oder eines davon) entwicklen und nicht das Standard Design des Chipherstelleres (Referenz) übernehmen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich weiß nicht...
Soll ichs dazubestelln oder nicht? :/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht...
> Soll ichs dazubestelln oder nicht? :/


 
Das schaffst du. Jeder der sich nicht mit dem Schraubendreher die Augen auspiekst schafft dies. Schau dir ordentliche Tutorials an und Frage bei Fragen hier. Du wirst alle Antworten bekommen und danach bist du Fit im Hardwarezusammenbau. Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde die Customer GTX 670 nehmen und dann selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ok...
Ich verlass mich auf euch 
Hoffentlich krig ichs dann hin wenn Ich die Teile bestellt und bekommen hab


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Ok...
> Ich verlass mich auf euch
> Hoffentlich krig ichs dann hin wenn Ich die Teile bestellt und bekommen hab


Wenn du dir bei was nicht sicher bist kannst du das ja hier rein posten


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jop, Danke 
Ne Frage...
Spielt jemand von euch folgende Spiele:

MW2,GTA IV Online Online (hab momentan nur die Spiele) würde mich darüber freuen mit euch auf meinem neuen Rechner zu spielen 

Oder könnt ihr mir ein gutes Spiel empfehlen, dass auch Online spaß macht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich habe GTA IV gespielt aber nicht online, jetzt habe ichs hinbekommen es zu löschen und den Code zu vergessen um es wieder zu installieren


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich habe GTA IV gespielt aber nicht online, jetzt habe ichs hinbekommen es zu löschen und den Code zu vergessen um es wieder zu installieren


 
Glückwunsch..
Naja ich habe GTA IV auf der PS3 schob seit 2008  und es ist auch zu 100% durch...
Aber Ich denke auf dem PC werde Ich es nochmal durchspielen, obwohl ich es auf der PS3 schon 4x durch habe 
GrafikMods und weitere Mods werden bestimmt Fun bringen ;D


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch..
> Naja ich habe GTA IV auf der PS3 schob seit 2008  und es ist auch zu 100% durch...
> Aber Ich denke auf dem PC werde Ich es nochmal durchspielen, obwohl ich es auf der PS3 schon 4x durch habe
> GrafikMods und weitere Mods werden bestimmt Fun bringen ;D


 
Ja war echt ne Meisterleistung.
Mit Grafikmods kriegst jede Graka down, der Icenhancer ist zb so einer, aber nicht jeder mag ihn


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

27" (68,60cm) Asus VE276Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/DP/HDMI

Wie findet ihr diesen Monitor?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der ist gut braucht aber viel Strom. Nimm die LED Variante.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

bei LED gibts keinen der genauso heißt kannst du die LED-Version finden?
was ist der unterschied zw. led und lcd?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das ist die LED Version.
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die gibt es aber bei Mindfactory nicht.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die LED Version.
> ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Die gibt es aber bei Mindfactory nicht.


 
doch für 288€ sind 27" zu groß oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du hast doch vorher auch 27 Zoll ausgesucht. Ich habe nur die LED Version vorgeschlagen weil sie sparsamer ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast doch vorher auch 27 Zoll ausgesucht. Ich habe nur die LED Version vorgeschlagen weil sie sparsamer ist.


 
Jaa, Ich weiß wollt aber wissen ob 27" übertrieben sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Heller und besseren Kontrast hat sie auch oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Jaa, Ich weiß wollt aber wissen ob 27" übertrieben sind


 
Nein. Passt schon.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Heller und besseren Kontrast hat sie auch oder?


 
Meinst du jetzt LED vs. Leuchtröhre?
LED hat eine bessere Ausleuchtung. Der Kontrast ist bei beiden für die Tonne.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

23" (58,40cm) Asus VS238N 5ms LED - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Wie ist der hier??


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der ist kleiner.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der ist kleiner.


 
Ich weißß...
Mir wurde doch eigentlich ein 23" Bildschirm empfohlen, also...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

27 Zoll geht aber wenn du lieber einen größeren Monitor willst kauf den 27 Zoll. Der kostet aber halt etwas mehr.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jap.Ich nehm den 27" LED


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn Du einmal auf einem 27" Schirm gezockt hast, willst Du nie mehr einen kleineren Schirm. Ich schwör's ey 

Wenn Du das Budget hast, gönn ihn Dir, Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn er 30cm davor hockt schon


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du einmal auf einem 27" Schirm gezockt hast, willst Du nie mehr einen kleineren Schirm. Ich schwör's ey



Wenn du einmal auf einen 30 Zoll Schirm gespielt hast willst du nie wieder einen kleineren haben. Echt Alder.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

hahaha ich hab voll gelacht beim lesen..
jaa es passt noch rein 
hier:

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

3R Systems R480 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

27" (68,60cm) Asus VE278Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/HDMI

1.101,25€ ohne Einbauservice...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann nimm jetzt die Asus GTX 670 DCII. Dann bist du bei 1150€ und baust selbst zusammen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Den EKL Alpenföhn Sella brauchst Du aber nur einmal


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

mit der 670 bin ich bei 1.182,25€.
Der Alpenföhn ist nur 1x im Warenkorb sry wenn ich den 2x angegeben hab
aber selbst zusammenbauen is nich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Is doch ganz einfach


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für dich vllt^^
Ich mach bestimmt was kaputt...


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nö, darfst halt nicht mit dem Schreubenzieher Quer über das MoBo Schrammen, das ist Aua

Vergiss das erden nicht, und nimm ein Stück unlakierte Pappa oder Antistatikfolie (Müsste beim MoBo dabeisein)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



coroc schrieb:


> Nö, darfst halt nicht mit dem Schreubenzieher Quer über das MoBo Schrammen, das ist Aua
> 
> Vergiss das erden nicht, und nimm ein Stück unlakierte Pappa oder Antistatikfolie (Müsste beim MoBo dabeisein)


 
Gibts die antwort auch auf deutsch? 
paar sachen hab ich gecheckt aber was heißt erden? und was ist eine antistatikfolie?


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

erden= Berühre ein unlakiertes Heizungsstück, um "spannungslos" zu werden
Antistatikfolie= Ist soweit ich weiß beim Motherboard dabei


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Kontrast ist bei beiden für die Tonne.


 
Bei welcher Beleuchtung ist der Kontrast besser? Oder meinst du im Vergleich zum IPS Panel. Und was ist ein sIPS Panel?



coroc schrieb:


> Schreubenzieher



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du deine Schrauben ziehst. Ich schaffe das nicht. 



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> aber selbst zusammenbauen is nich



Warum hast du dich doch umentschieden? Das ist wirklich total einfach und Bill Gates hatte auch mal anfangen müssen.
Guck dir diese Reihe an. PC selber zusammenbauen 1. Teil /AM3 CPU richtig installieren How To / Tutorial / Anleitung - YouTube
Und diese. Computer richtig zusammenbauen - Grundlagen / Basics - YouTube
So etwas um auch mal eine andere Kühlung kennen zu lernen. Wassergekühltes PC-System - Montage - YouTube (Vorsicht, alt)
Nochmal. Pc Bauen Gamer Computer selbst zusammenbauen 2012 1/2 - YouTube


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa, Ich bau´s schon selber zsm


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Bei welcher Beleuchtung ist der Kontrast besser? Oder meinst du im Vergleich zum IPS Panel. Und was ist ein sIPS Panel?


 
LCD Monitore haben einen Kontrast den du in die Tonne kloppen kannst.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der hier ist aber schon LED oder? 

27" (68,60cm) Asus VE278Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/HDMI

€: Ohh, sorry da oben stehts ja ;D


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Den kannst du nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jap da hat er recht


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

@DieMangoKiwi: Ich liebe diese Ironie, aber mit ner 2cent Münze geht das so schwer


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So..
Hab mich mal bei HWV umgesehen (da gibts den Monitor nur in LCD-Version ist das schlimm?)

Konfig:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE278Q

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

Stimmen die ganzen Komponenten mit denen von MF überein?

Und wo kann man den Serivce für den Zusammenbau auswählen?

Momentaner Preis: 1.118,57€


Passt der Monitor von HWV so? Oder muss der LED sein?
Und ist der Monitor auch sonst von der Qualität in Ordnung?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Willst du wirklich eine Refenz 670, also ohne starken und leisen Kühler? Der Rest passt, der Montitor könnte dir allerdings etwas zu pixelig sein. Wie weit sitzt du weg?

LCD und TFT etc bedeutet heute fast gar nichts mehr weil diese Abkürzungen trotz unterschiedlicher Bedeutungen wild durcheinander geworfen werden.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

naja so laut wirds doch nicht sein oder? vllt ein vergleich? 
kannst du mir einen guten LCD/LED Monitor von HWV empfehlen?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



> Hab mich mal bei HWV umgesehen (da gibts den Monitor nur in LCD-Version ist das schlimm?)


Das ist der gleiche Monitor, da gibts keine Unterschiedlichen Versionen. LCD hat außerdem nichts mit der Beleuchtung zu tun und heiß ausgeschrieben nur Liquid Crystal Display (Flüssigkristallbilschirm) und jeder Flachbildmonitor ist ein LCD


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche Monitor, da gibts keine Unterschiedlichen Versionen. LCD hat außerdem nichts mit der Beleuchtung zu tun und heiß ausgeschrieben nur Liquid Crystal Display (Flüssigkristallbilschirm) und jeder Flachbildmonitor ist ein LCD


 
achso na dann..
weißt du vielleicht wo man den service für den zusammenbau auswählen muss? find das nich...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> jeder Flachbildmonitor ist ein LCD


 
PDP Monitore sind doch keine LCD's?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> PDP Monitore sind doch keine LCD's?


 Das nicht, aber die gibts eigentlich kaum, hauptsächlich als TVs


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was sind PDP Monitore?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was sind PDP Monitore?


 Plasmas: Plasma display - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der Asus VE278Q passt schon, das ist ein LED-LCD-Schirm.

So als Tipp, bei hardarewareversand kann man oft ein paar € sparen, wenn Du die Artikel nicht direkt über die Homepage zusammensuchst, sondern über einen Preisvergleicher (z.B. geizhals.at). Im Moment kostet der Monitor 265€ (wenn Du ihn über die Homepage aufrufst). Aber nur 256€, wenn Du über geizhals auf die Seite gehst.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich hab die ganzen Sachen immer erst bei Geizhals eingegeben und dann bei den Anbietern HWV gesucht


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> weißt du vielleicht wo man den service für den zusammenbau auswählen muss? find das nich...



Hier der Link: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article

Den einfach mit in den Warenkorb legen. Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Joa..
Okey...

Eine Frage.. wie funktioniert das mit dem Zocken in 3D?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Da brauchst Du einen Monitor mit 120Hz, der nvidia 3D Vision unterstützt.

Außerdem das 3D Vision Kit:  nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2  (beim Asus VG278H ist das wireless Kit bereits enthalten)

Und eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte  Denn 3D braucht die doppelte Grafikleistung, manchmal sogar noch etwas mehr. Ich hatte das hier mal getestet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also werd ich sowas nie hinkriegen?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mit der GTX670 müsstest Du halt in manchen Spielen die Einstellungen etwas runtersetzen, und es mit AA/AF nicht übertreiben.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa. Das kann ich ja machen. 3D ist ziemlich geil bestimmt 

Aber wie ist das mit diesem Kit und diesem Monitor da?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Hier ist der Link zum Monitor: ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mehr brauchst Du nicht, denn die Brille ist da schon dabei.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Lohnt es sich so 3d-Zeugs zu kaufen und dafür alles restliche im Budgett zu verschlechtern?
Oder lohnt es sich überhaupt, mit 3D zu spielen?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das solltest Du vorher auf jeden Fall irgendwo mal ausprobieren. Manche bekommen Kopfschmerzen oder Übelkeit. Hilft ja nix, wenn Du Dir das ganze 3D Zeugs kaufst, und dann nach 20 Minuten auf die Tastatur kotzt 

Ich würde eher noch etwas sparen und das Budget für den Monitor aufstocken, und die Zusammenstellung so lassen. Denn wenn Du eine schwächere Grafikkarte nimmst, macht 3D auch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Naja ich brauchs nicht
Ich würde mehr in das syste stecken und 3D nachrüsten wenn es ausgereifter ist


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Hm.. Klingt vernünftig..
Jaa, ich glaub die Tastatur freut sich dann nicht so drüber..
Wo kann man sowas den ausprobieren?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Das solltest Du vorher auf jeden Fall irgendwo mal ausprobieren. Manche bekommen Kopfschmerzen oder Übelkeit. Hilft ja nix, wenn Du Dir das ganze 3D Zeugs kaufst, und dann nach 20 Minuten auf die Tastatur kotzt
> 
> Ich würde eher noch etwas sparen und das Budget für den Monitor aufstocken, und die Zusammenstellung so lassen. Denn wenn Du eine schwächere Grafikkarte nimmst, macht 3D auch keinen Spaß mehr.


 
Sagst du mit ner 690
Aber eigentlich hast du recht


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich würde mehr in das syste stecken und 3D nachrüsten wenn es ausgereifter ist



Die 2. Generation von 3D Vision würde ich schon als ausgereift bezeichnen. In ein paar Jahren kommt ja vielleicht 3D ohne Brille, das wäre natürlich nochmal einen Tick komfortabler.

Ausprobieren  Wenn Du keinen Bekannten oder so hast, bei dem Du das testen kannst, fällt mir da auch nix ein. Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Aus einem Kaff.. -.-
Hof in Bayern..
Vllt weißte wo das liegt..


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also nix mit 3d

€: Sry doppelpost den letzten post hatts iwie erst jetzt angezeigt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Aus einem Kaff.. -.-
> Hof in Bayern..
> Vllt weißte wo das liegt..


 
Glaube dass habe ich schonmal gehört Kennst du keinen der wenigstens einen 3D fernseher hat?
Manchmal spackt das forum rum


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Klar kenne ich Hof. Ich komme aus Bamberg, also etwa 1 Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein, Ich kenn da keinen..
Ziemlich blöd, ne?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich komme aus München, aber weiß nicht wo Hof liegt
Wie wärs mit nem Saturn besuch und sich mal die Ausstellungsmodelle anschauen?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich komme aus München, aber weiß nicht wo Hof liegt
> Wie wärs mit nem Saturn besuch und sich mal die Ausstellungsmodelle anschauen?


 
Gibts dort sowas? Geil 
Ich geh mal nächste Woche hin und schau mal.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ein 3D Vision 2 Kit wird es da wohl nicht zur Vorführung geben, aber sicher einen 3D Fernseher.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also in meinem Saturn in München stehen oben haft Massenweise 3D fernseher rum, einer mit Brille und ausschnitte von Avatar 3D zum Probe gucken
Weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist, wenn nicht einfach fragen ob du mal Probeschauen könntest

@Softy: Besser ein 3D fernseher als gar nichts, wenn ihm da nicht schlecht wird dann beim VisionKit auch nicht, oder?
 Bei unserem kann man sogar 3D Vision Sets kaufen bloß probeschauen kann mna nicht


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @Softy: Besser ein 3D fernseher als gar nichts, wenn ihm da nicht schlecht wird dann beim VisionKit auch nicht, oder?
> Bei unserem kann man sogar 3D Vision Sets kaufen bloß probeschauen kann mna nicht


 
Jop. Besser als nichts. Aber dann kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen und einen 3D Film anschauen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Jop. Besser als nichts. Aber dann kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen und einen 3D Film anschauen.


 
Ist das die gleieche Technik? Aber probeschauen kostet nichts


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein, ist nicht die gleiche Technik. Hier kannst Du was zu den verschiedenen 3D Techniken lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/122578-sammelthread-3d-allgemein.html


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

naja.. hoffentlich hilft es da den 3d fernseher anzustarren..
ist das mit nem 3D pc-monitor vergleichbar?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja eben aber die meisten 3D Fernseher haben Shutterbrillen und 3D vision auch, also dürfte dass eher besser sein als Kino da die Verfahren sich ähneln oder?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Stimmt, dann ist das die bessere Option 

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich zwischen 3D Film und 3D spielen merke, ist dass ich nach längerer 3D-Spielzeit so aussehe:  

Ich merke, dass sich die Augen trocken anfühlen, wahrscheinlich weil ich vor lauter Aufregung vergesse zu blinseln


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann ist das die bessere Option
> 
> Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich zwischen 3D Film und 3D spielen merke, ist dass ich nach längerer 3D-Spielzeit so aussehe:
> 
> Ich merke, dass sich die Augen trocken anfühlen, wahrscheinlich weil ich vor lauter Aufregung vergesse zu blinseln


 
Ich würde mal sagen, dass du entweder extrem fesselnde Spiele spielst oder 3D einfach nur anstrengender fuer die Augen sind


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Battlefield 3 IST fesselnd


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Stimmt Schick mir mal per PN dein Battlelog adresse
So jetzt B2T


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...97&agid=424&pvid=4nfimx90w_h43xorlh&ref=13&lb

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ XL2420T

??
Mir wurde ja auch ein 120hz Monitor empfohlen, und Ich will nun wissen welcher von den beiden besser ist.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Iiyama ProLite G2773HS

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ XL2420T

??
Mir wurde ja ein 120hz Monitor empfohlen, und Ich will nun wissen welcher von den beiden besser ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich tendiere zum 1.

Klavierlack sieht eleganter aus und der offene Standfuß vom BenQ gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich bei GTA IV ein 120er lohnt, da ich nicht weiß, ob du viel über 60 FPS kommst. Aber CoD frisst doch nicht soviel Speicher, oder? Da müsste es sich lohnen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zum 1.
> 
> Klavierlack sieht eleganter aus und der offene Standfuß vom BenQ gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich bei GTA IV ein 120er lohnt, da ich nicht weiß, ob du viel über 60 FPS kommst. Aber CoD frisst doch nicht soviel Speicher, oder? Da müsste es sich lohnen.


 
Ich hab ja noch vor BF 3 und GTA IV auch mit iCEnhancer zu spielen.
Ich denk das wird dem Rechner einiges abverlangen..


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde den BenQ klar bevorzugen: Der ist recht gut und hat anscheinend einen matten Lack und einen besseren Standfuß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich glaube er will 120hz wegen 3D und ich tendiere zum 2 von dem soll man nur gutes gehört haben


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will 120hz wegen 3D und ich tendiere zum 2 von dem soll man nur gutes gehört haben


 
3D kommt erst später, das kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten.
Aber Softy hatte mir mal einen 120hz Monitor empfohlen, weil der besser ist oder so (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was nun? 
1. liyama
oder
2. BenQ ??


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

120Hz ist besser. Wenn es noch 120Hz mit IPS gäbe wäre das ein Traum von Monitor.

Ich bin ein Optikfanatiker und daher würde ich den 1. nehmen. Aber der BenQ ist technisch besser und vielen gefällt matter Look besser.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Okey... dann frag ich mal so.
Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile vom 1.

und die Vor- und Nachteile vom 2. Monitor ?
Um einen Überblick und einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der iiyama kompatibel ist zu nvidia 3D Vision.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der iiyama kompatibel ist zu nvidia 3D Vision.


 
den BenQ schon?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> den BenQ schon?


 Ja, der mit der 10 am Ende für 3D Vision und der mit der 20 am Ende für 3D Vision 2


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

und der Monitor mit 60hz den Ich davor hatte:
27" (68,60cm) Asus VE278Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/HDMI

ist der nicht 3D-kompatibel? und lohnt es sich mehr zu zahlen für einen 120hz bildschirm?
was für vorteile bringt der mit sich im gegensatz zu einem 60hz?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Vorteile von 120Hz: Weicheres Bild, höhere Darstellung von FPS möglich, 3D aktiv.

Beweg mal deinen Mauscursor so schnell wie möglich von links nach rechts. Sie wird springen. Dies ist beim 120Hz schöner.

Nachteile von 120Hz: Teuer, TN Panel.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Aber die GTX 670 gg ne HD 7870 dafür auszutauschen lohnt sich nicht oder?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für 3D Vision brauchst Du zwingend eine nvidia Karte. 3D geht zwar auch mit einer AMD Karte, ist aber nicht so ausgereift.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

soll ich die gtx 670 dann mit einer billigeren gtx austauschen und dafür den 120hz nehmen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Aber die GTX 670 gg ne HD 7870 dafür auszutauschen lohnt sich nicht oder?


 
Was meinst du? Die GTX 670 ist stärker als die 7870. Um gut 3D spielen zu können benötigt man eine sehr starke Grafikkarte.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde das mit dem 3D lassen. Die Zusammenstellung ist sehr gut, und Du wirst damit auch viel Spaß haben


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ok..
Eine Frage hab ich noch.. wenn Ich dann 3D spielen will, kann ich das dann auch mit dem 60hz von Asus machen oder muss dasn 120 sein?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das muss ein 120 Hz Monitor sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Es muss 120hz sein, da dies mit Shutter Technik funktioniert und dadurch die Frames pro Auge halniert werden.
Ich würde auch auf 3D verzichten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mit einer GTX 690 kannst du gut 3D spielen.

Ist dir der Aufpreis dies Wert?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Viel zu teuer sprengt sein Budget


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

ich müsste iwie vieles ändern den bildschirm rausnehmen (ich hab hier ein 20" mit dem komm ich auch ne zeit lang noch aus) 
ich hab oft über ne 690 nachgedacht aber die kostet ja 1000€ also könnte ich die so oder so nich haben..
war auch zu viel gewesen -.-


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Etwas günstiger und in etwa gleich schnell wären 2x GTX670.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Etwas günstiger und in etwa gleich schnell wären 2x GTX670.


 
passen 2x 670er in das billige gehäuse rein? 
und welche gtx 670 müsste ich nehmen bei HWV gibts viele davon


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

60Hz mit guter Grafikkarte sind auch sehr schön.

Schau mich an, mein PC hat eine 8800GT und ein Pentium mit 1GB RAM. Bei Dragon Age habe ich beim Endgegner 9 Minuten Ladezeit.

Du hast schon ein sehr gutes System.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048...2GD5+OC,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article

ist die hier gut?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048...2GD5+OC,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article

ist die hier gut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 60Hz mit guter Grafikkarte sind auch sehr schön.
> 
> Schau mich an, mein PC hat eine 8800GT und ein Pentium mit 1GB RAM. Bei Dragon Age habe ich beim Endgegner 9 Minuten Ladezeit.
> 
> Du hast schon ein sehr gutes System.


 
Ja deins ist echt kacke, ganz ehrlich
Ja sein system ist ganz gut


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Unbedingt eine Customkarte wenn du Luftkühlung möchtest.

Asus GTX 670 DCII oder Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die ist halt im Referenzdesign, daher relativ laut und heiß. Aber schon OK, wenn Dir die Lautstärke nicht sooo wichtig ist. Vorteil bei MSI ist, dass sie 3 Jahre Garantie auf die Grafikkarte gewähren.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Unbedingt eine Customkarte wenn du Luftkühlung möchtest.
> 
> Asus GTX 670 DCII oder Gigabyte Windforce.


 
das?
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048...2T-2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article

oder das?

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048...C2-2GD5,+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5.article


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die T ist werksseitig übertaktet und so schnell wie eine 680er unübertaktet.

Wenn sie lieferbar ist und dir das Wert ist kannst du sie nehmen. Ich würde da ausschließlich nach der Lieferbarkeit entscheiden.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Okey  oh mann das wirdn abenteuer 

Konfig:
Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155 (die mit 4x 3.10ghz) 172,81€

2x ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5 2x420,14€=840,28

Zusammenbauservice: 20€
Gesamt: 1033,09€

Und für ca. 100€ darf Ich mir den Rest der Systems zusammenschustern 
Kann man sowas schaffen oder soll ichs garnicht erst versuchen?
Wie gesagt Ich kann ne Zeit lang ohne Bildschirm auskommen hab hier einen 20" für die Zwischenzeit


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde auf 3D pfeiffen.

Alles auf Ultra spielen zu können reicht auch. SLI kannst du nachrüsten wenn die 7xx Serie kommt. Behandel die 670 gut und du bekommst noch einen akzeptablen Preis dafür. Dann kannst du 3D nachrüsten.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich würde auf 3D pfeiffen.
> 
> Alles auf Ultra spielen zu können reicht auch. SLI kannst du nachrüsten wenn die 7xx Serie kommt. Behandel die 670 gut und du bekommst noch einen akzeptablen Preis dafür. Dann kannst du 3D nachrüsten.


 
Was hat der Prozessor und die beiden Grafikkarten mit 3D zu tun?
Ich kauf 2 davon weil die dann eine enorme Leistung mit sich bringen.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du kannst höchstens folgendes machen, ein System bauen, das für SLI geeignet ist, und dann in ein paar Monaten eine 2. GTX670 dazu kaufen. Denn auch das Board und das Netzteil müssen entsprechend ausgewählt werden.


Aber ich würde auch den Rechner so bestellen wie er vor ein paar Seiten hier aufgelistet wurde und fertig.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was hat der Prozessor und die beiden Grafikkarten mit 3D zu tun?


 
Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was du mit 2 Grafikkarten möchtest, wenn du nicht 3D nutzen möchtest.

Auf einem Monitor und 60Hz reicht problemlos eine GTX 670.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Da mir die Leistung der 690 sehr gut erscheint hab Ich 2x ne 670 zusammengestellt und bin zur folgenden Zusammenstellung rausgekommen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4-M, Sockel 1155, mATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5 x2

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Arctic Alpine 11 775/1156

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower ATLAS Design 450W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II

1.209,38€ erscheint mir aber übertrieben..

ohne Bildschirm etc. und außer der GraKa und dem Prozessor nur billig-Komponenten.
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Leistung bringt auf einem Monitor mit 60Hz allerdings nichts. Da kannst du das Geld in andere Komponenten stecken, da hast du mehr von.

Außerdem sind die Komponenten mit SLI nicht alle kompatibel.

Ich rate dir zu Softys Vorschlag und nimm die Konfiguration vor ein paar Seiten.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ok..
Wird gemacht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

SLI ist schon eine sehr Feine Sache und unbedingt notwendig bei 120Hz/3D und/oder mehreren Monitoren. Aber auch nur dort ist es notwendig. Alles andere wäre Geldverschwendung.

Jeder hätte gerne eine GTX 690.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Kann es sein dass die HWV-Seite grad down ist?
Oder nur bei mir so?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die HWV-Seite grad down ist?
> Oder nur bei mir so?


 
Was passiert denn bei dir? Bei mir läd der Tab endlos.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wenn Ich in meinen Favos auf den Warenkorb klicke, oder wenn ich über Google auf die Seite oder oben www.hardwareversand.de eingebe kommt folgendes:

Ups! Google Chrome konnte keine Verbindung zu www1.hardwareversand.de herstellen.
Neu laden: www1.*hardwareversand.*de/*basket.*jsp
Zusätzliche Vorschläge:
Zugriff auf eine im Cache gespeicherte Kopie von www1.*hardwareversand.*de/*basket.*jsp
Gehen Sie zu hardwareversand.*de .
Suche bei Google:

Hilfe zu Google Chrome - Warum wird diese Seite angezeigt?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Wahrscheinlich arbeiten sie gerade an ihrem Server. Schau einfach später rein. Irgendwann geht das wieder.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Okey..
An meiner Verbindung kanns sowieso nicht liegen, alle anderen Seiten gehen und Downloads werden auch nicht unterbrochen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Welcher ist am besten? Andere Vorschläge?

Samsung SyncMaster T27A950, 27" (LT27A950EX) | Geizhals Deutschland

Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/641628

oder

HP ZR2740w, 27" (XW476A4) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nimm den Dell.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Schafft die GTX670 eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 ? oder gehts auch wenn ich eine HD7870 nehme dass ich den Monitor im Budget hab, oder alle anderen Teile ganz billig kaufen?
Und noch was, das ist doch ein 120hz oder? hab zwar in der Suche 120hz eingegeben bin aber nicht sicher..
wenn ja dann kauf ich mir den..


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein. 120Hz ist begrenzt auf TN Schirme und maximal 1920x1080.
Darüber gibt es keinen Monitor mit 120Hz.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was ist besser ein 120hz oder ein 60hz mit 2560x1440.

War das nein auf die frage mit der gtx bezogen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was ist besser ein 120hz oder ein 60hz mit 2560x1440.


 
Die Auflösung spielt mit dem Sitzabstand. Wenn du nah am Monitor sitzt hat der 1440er Vorteile.

Vorteile von 120Hz habe ich Seiten vorher erklärt.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

120hz läuft flüssiger.. das ist klar..
jaa ich sitz relativ nah am monitor 

Ich wollte aber wissen wie ihr euch entscheiden für 120hz oder 60hz mit 2560x1440?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So groß ist der Unterschied beim Spielen nicht zwischen 1920x1080 und 2560x1440. Daher würde ich bei FullHD bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Was ist besser ein 120hz oder ein 60hz mit 2560x1440.
> 
> War das nein auf die frage mit der gtx bezogen?


 
Es gibt keinen 120Hz Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 120Hz Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel.


 
Es war gemeint:
Entweder ein Bildschirm mit 120hz ODER ein Bildschirm mit 60hz der aber die Auflösung 2560x1440?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mal schauen...
Vllt kauf ich mir auch nur nen billigen 100€ Monitor und spiel hauptsächlich aufm TV


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mir reicht Full HD und 24 Zoll. Außerdem möchte ich in 3D spielen können und ein weiches Bild haben, daher 120Hz.

Aber das ist Meine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Es war gemeint:
> Entweder ein Bildschirm mit 120hz ODER ein Bildschirm mit 60hz der aber die Auflösung 2560x1440?


 
Kauf dir einen Monitor mit 60Hz und Full HD weil das reicht.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich spiel meistens auf dem Fernseher das hab ich mit meinem Kumpel so entschieden 
Eher selten auf meinem Monitor (ich brauch keinen neuen)

Aktuelle Konfi:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz

2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

1.253,03€ (ca. 100€ oder wv nötig sein wird, werd ich von meinem Taschengeld draufzahlen )


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich spiel meistens auf dem Fernseher das hab ich mit meinem Kumpel so entschieden 
Eher selten auf meinem Monitor (ich brauch keinen neuen)

Aktuelle Konfi:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz

2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

1.253,03€ (ca. 100€ oder wv nötig sein wird, werd ich von meinem Taschengeld draufzahlen )

ohh.. sorry das Forum hats nicht angezeigt. 2x gepostet :/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was willst du mit 2 GTX 670?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mehr Leistung..
Werd Ich brauchen, weil Ich auf nem riesigen TV kein schlechtes Bild haben darf, und Ich würde alles für ne GTX 690 tun und da 2x 670 da rankommt, hab ich es so getan


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Welche Auflösung hat der Bildschirm? Das ist wichtiger als die Diagonale.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung hat der Bildschirm? Das ist wichtiger als die Diagonale.


 
Wie find ich raus was für ne Auflösung mein Bildschirm oder Fernseher hat?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Wie find ich raus was für ne Auflösung mein Bildschirm oder Fernseher hat?


 Die Typenbezeichnung googeln

Was steht am Ferneseher: FullHD? HDReady?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das steht am Fernseher dran. Einfach mal auf das Full HD Logo schauen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Da steht weder FullHD noch HDReady noch eine Auflösung 
Auch keine Produktbezeichnung ;(


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung..
> Werd Ich brauchen, weil Ich auf nem riesigen TV kein schlechtes Bild haben darf, und Ich würde alles für ne GTX 690 tun und da 2x 670 da rankommt, hab ich es so getan


Der hat maximal FullHD und das schafft eine 670 locker, wie groß die Bildiagonale ist geht der Graka am A.... vorbei (die weiß das nicht mal), nur die Auflösung zählt


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Hab die Handbücher da..
Bildschirm: 1280x1024 SXGA
TV: denk mal 1920 x 1080


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bleib bei einer Grafikkarte, die reicht völlig aus für FullHD.

Außerdem ist das Board und Netzteil nicht für SLI geeignet. Da bräuchtest Du z.B. ein Asrock Z77 Extreme4 + be Quiet Straight Power E9 580W.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Okey..
Softy könntest du mir mal konkret erklären was ich mit einer GTX 670 und was ich mit 2x 670 bzw. 1x 690 erleben würde..
Was hätte Ich für einen Unterschied? Ihr sagt doch dass beide reichen..
Ich schnall das nicht.
Eine ausführliche Erklärung bitte!


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für den TV ist eine 670 genau richtig und beim Monitor langweilt sich die.

Eine 670 liefert ~60FPS in BF 3@ FullHD@Ultra und 4xMSAA, mehr als 60 FPS kann der Monitor und der Fernseher nicht verarbeiten, 2 670 bringen also 0 Vorteil, sondern eher Nachteile wie Mikroruckler und ein Loch im Geldbeutel...


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du würdest in erster Linie ein größeres Loch im Geldbeutel erleben 

Mit der GTX670 kannst Du alle aktuellen Games auf ultra Settings flüssig spielen, 2 Grafikkarten brauchst Du wie schon oft hier gesagt für 3D oder eine höhere Monitorauflösung / Multimonitoring.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Softy könntest du mir mal konkret erklären was ich mit einer GTX 670 und was ich mit 2x 670 bzw. 1x 690 erleben würde..
> Was hätte Ich für einen Unterschied? Ihr sagt doch dass beide reichen..


 
Eine GTX 670 und 690 sind in Full HD gleich gut, weil es einfach keine hohe Belastung ist. Diese Belastung schafft problemlos auch die 670 und du sparst dabei Geld. Das ist das worauf wir hinaus wollen.

Die 690 kann erst mit Multimonitoring und 3D Mehrleistung zeigen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich kaufe ja nun keinen Extra-Monitor das heißt Netzteil, Prozessor etc. werd ich durch etwas teurere ersetzen (z.b. beim NT das CM E90 Gold,Prozessor i5 3570k undso halt.)
Soll ich am Ende wenn noch Luft nach oben bleibt eine 680 holen?  Die paar Prozent sind ja besser als nichts^^


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein, die paar Prozent sind praktisch nichts. Die sind nicht auschlaggebend obs flüssig läuft oder nicht.


----------



## chris991 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

euch sollte man nen orden verleihen, so viel hilfe für jedermann


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



chris991 schrieb:


> euch sollte man nen orden verleihen, so viel hilfe für jedermann


 
Da hast du Recht. Sind wie Engel <3


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nein, die paar Prozent sind praktisch nichts. Die sind nicht auschlaggebend obs flüssig läuft oder nicht.


 
Okey.. Dann eben nicht.. Dafür dann halt ein stylisches Gehäuse ;D


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die GraKa´s hier haben mehr Speicher, sollte ich mich für eine von denen entscheiden?

Zotac GeForce GTX 670, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60303-10P) | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2673) | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2671) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das bringt es auch nur bei 3D oder Multimonitoring.

2GB ist perfekt für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die kannst du auch das lassen wo sie sind, wenn mans mit Texturmods nicht übertreibt reichen 2GB locker, außerdem sind die alle im Referenzdesign und dann teilweise noch übertaktet, da ist der Tinitus nicht mehr weit

Doppelpost bitte unterlassen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nicht zu wenig?
Auch nicht im Extremfall BF3 auf Ultra oder GTA IV mit iCEnhancer und EnbSeries? 

@ich111 jaa sorry mit den Doppelposts. Ich vergess das immer :/


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Für BF3 auf Ultra reichen 2GB locker für den ENB oder iCEnhancer (einer der beiden reicht) reicht das, mit Texturmods sollte man es dann aber nicht übertreiben


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Bei mir braucht der iCe in Full HD mit hohen Einstellungen 1,7 GB VRAM. Wenn ich die Sichtweite maximiere fängt es an zu ruckeln weil der VRAM überläuft. Ist aber ein absoluter Extremfall, und GTA IV ist bekanntlich besch...eiden programmiert


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

naja ich hol mir trotzdem die 4GB version weil bei GTA IV will ich alles reinpacken was geht ;D
So richtig übertreiben.
Konfig folgt wenn MF wieder bei mir geht (weil die 2. Karte also die EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort gibts nur bei MF und die beiden anderen weder bei MF noch bei HWV)


Konfig:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...H77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...R-02-Macho-Special-Edition-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...geance-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21

1.126,16€
Fehlen irgendwelche Komponenten,oder kann man irgendwelche nicht zusammenbauen weil Sie passen?
Oder ist alles in Ordnung?
Wie schon vor paar Seiten erwäht, bekomme Ich noch außerhalb des Budgets Win7 Home Premium 64bit dazu


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Superclocked wird etwas laut sein, wenn du da keinen anderen Kühler drauf montierst, der Rest passt


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der i5-3570K auf einem H77-Brett macht keinen Sinn. Zum Übertakten brauchst Du ein Z77-Board.

Und nimm den RAM in der Low Profile Variante, der passt sonst nicht unter den Macho.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Softy schrieb:


> Der i5-3570K auf einem H77-Brett macht keinen Sinn. Zum Übertakten brauchst Du ein Z77-Board.
> 
> Und nimm den RAM in der Low Profile Variante, der passt sonst nicht unter den Macho.


 
Wir hatten das alles doch schon so schön konfiguriert, dass alles wunderbar passt. 

Die Superclocked wird wirklich sehr laut. Mir würde das keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Läutstärke ist egal 
Wie ein Presslufthammer wirds schon nicht sein.
Passt das alles nun, Softy?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition AMD und Intel - Hardware,

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

??


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Läutstärke ist egal 
Wie ein Presslufthammer wirds schon nicht sein.
Passt das alles nun, Softy?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...R-02-Macho-Special-Edition-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

??


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

8GB reichen völlig aus. Wenn Du meinst, dass Du 16 GB brauchst, würde ich gleich 2x8 GB Riegel kaufen, z.B. Produktvergleich GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-28 (DDR3-1600) (GB316GB1600C10DC), GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-28 (DDR3-1600) (GVP316GB1600C10DC), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR

2GB VRAM reicht aus, aber das hatten wir ja schon 

Rest passt, kannst Du so kaufen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

8GB reichen sonst wirds zu teuer


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> 8GB reichen sonst wirds zu teuer


 Die reichen so oder so und ich kann dir bei der Graka nur raten eine mit gutem Kühler zu holen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die reichen so oder so und ich kann dir bei der Graka nur raten eine mit gutem Kühler zu holen


 
Ich auch, manche willst du dir einfach nicht antuen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

ist der Macho nicht gut?
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? kann auch etwas das budget sprengen


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der Macho reicht.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ok..
Ich hab mich jetzt doch für 2x 8GB Module (ich glaub so nennt man das) entschieden...
Weil wenn Ich schon ne GraKa mit 4gb kaufe. um bei GTA IV,BF3 etc.. die Grafik so hoch wie möglich zu modden..
Denke Ich dass mal hier oder da vllt. mehr als 8gb nötig sein werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Denke Ich dass mal hier oder da vllt. mehr als 8gb nötig sein werden.


 
Die Games sind 32bit Anwendungen. Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also mehr als 8gb sind wirklich nur nötig wenn man Videobearbeitung etc. betreibt? oder auch so ganz gut?


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Mehr als 8GB sind zum Spielen völlig unnötig.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Also mehr als 8gb sind wirklich nur nötig wenn man Videobearbeitung etc. betreibt? oder auch so ganz gut?


Richtig, nur bei Videobearbeitung etc lohnen sich mehr als 8GB


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Also mehr als 8gb sind wirklich nur nötig wenn man Videobearbeitung etc. betreibt? oder auch so ganz gut?


 
Sowas lohnt sich nur wenn du auch die Programme hast die das nutzen. Spiele gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Okey...
Dann lass ich die ganze Konfig so..
Ne Frage noch.. (jaja das thema hatten wir schon)
Ich würde den PC nun Ende September, Anfang Oktober bekommen.
Würde Sich da großartig was ändern?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nein eigentlich nicht. Höchsten die Preise. Es kann sein dass RAM dann schon teurer ist als jetzt.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



Wenn Du erst Ende September bestellst, reicht es, wenn Du den Thread hier ein paar Tage vorher nochmal aufwärmst. Bis dahin gibt es sicher neue Preis/Leistungsknaller. Außerdem gibt es bis dahin z.B. die GTX660.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Er hält den Thread bis September warm.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa.Ich habs selber nicht gewusst -.- Ich hab den bis in einer Woche erwartet -.-

Ja. Kurz vorher gehe Ich die Preise nochmal durch^^

Was für Preisunterschiede erwartet ihr bis September?
Welchen Betrag werd ich insgesamt mehr zahlen müssen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Welchen Betrag werd ich insgesamt mehr zahlen müssen?


 
Preiserhöhungen sind nur beim RAM wahrscheinlicher.

Der Rest bleibt entweder so, oder sinkt noch ein wenig. Mal schauen wie es mit den SSD's z.B. weitergeht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ram wid tuere ander ePriese wie GPU und CPu werden sinken


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja, Ich weiß dass mit dem erst im September ist etwas blöd, Ich habs auch erst jetzt erfahren.
Meine Konfig ist momentan so, und wenn alles passt werd Ich sie auch so abschicken:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...R-02-Macho-Special-Edition-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...H77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0-gedaemmt-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-titan.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757798_430W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-L8-80-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21


Preis: 1.222,74€ (Das was über 1100€ liegt werd Ich von meinem Taschengeld bezahlen, weil Ich bis September wieder so viel habe )


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du benötigst das Z77 Pro4 zum Übertakten. Warum ein Big-Tower? Nimm die Midi-Version und pack das be quiet! E9 480 Watt CM ein.


----------



## coroc (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde ehr eine Asus dc2 nehmen 

8 gb RAM reichen auch Und nimm das Asrock Z77 pro4


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

So in Ordnung? Passen alle Teile zusammen?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...R-02-Macho-Special-Edition-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21

Ohh und nochwas?
Was brauch Ich alles um den PC an den Fernseher anzuschließen? Ich werde meistens an dem Fernseher am Zocken sein.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Schaut wunderbar aus, GTA (I)V Spieler.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schaut wunderbar aus, GTA (I)V Spieler.


 

hehe ;D

Jaja hast schon recht gta v kann ich garnicht abwarten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> hehe ;D
> 
> Jaja hast schon recht gta v kann ich garnicht abwarten


 
Wer kann das schon


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wer kann das schon


 
Jaa. Da hast du auch Recht.
Denkt ihr es wird später für den PC erscheinen oder zeitgleich mit PS3 und Xbox 360?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

ich sage spaeter leider


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich sage spaeter leider


 
Hmm.. Jaa. Denk ich auch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Hmm.. Jaa. Denk ich auch


 
ist leider die bittere Wahrheit


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das werden wir schon schaffen 
Bis dahin haben wir ja noch unser gutes altes GTA 4


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Das werden wir schon schaffen
> Bis dahin haben wir ja noch unser gutes altes GTA 4


 
Habs ja hin gekriegt es so zu löschen dass ich es nich ma spielen kann


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich durfte bei einem bekannten eine ähnliche Konfig anspielen (und nebenbei hören auch) also die Läutstärke stört ja beim spielen sehr!

Kann mir jemand ein System vorschlagen für bis zu ca. 1260€ das nur auf eine sehr niedrige Lautstärke getrimmt ist? So leise wie möglich und dennoch mit leistung? 

Wäre nett, weil die Läutstärke hat meine Meinung komplett geändert^^


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es wird später für den PC erscheinen oder zeitgleich mit PS3 und Xbox 360?


 
Mein Tipp ist wieder später. GTA 5 soll im Frühjahr 2013 kommen. Die PC Version wohl erst im Winter. Wie immer also.
Oder Rockstar macht es wie bei Max Payne 3.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa. Naja.. Unfair würd Ich nicht sagen, es ist verständlich dass die länger brauchen.. mehr arbeit an der grafik etc...

Zurück zu meiner Frage.

Kann mir jemand ein Silent-System bis zu 1260€ zusammenschustern?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Jaa. Naja.. Unfair würd Ich nicht sagen, es ist verständlich dass die länger brauchen.. mehr arbeit an der grafik etc...
> 
> Zurück zu meiner Frage.
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein Silent-System bis zu 1260€ zusammenschustern?


 
Die werden 99,9% Prozentig nicht an der Grafik arbeiten
Hat man ja am 4rer gesehen kein AA und nichtmal ordentlich gelaufen ist es


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Also außer nem schallgedämmten Gehäuse hab ich keine andere wahl?

kann ich von irgendwelchen komponenten vielleicht eine "leisere" variante nehmen?

Hier alle Teile:


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...R-02-Macho-Special-Edition-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

Und was für ein gutes Schallgedämmtes Gehäuse (vllt noch mit USB 3.0) könnt ihr mir empfehlen welches es auch bei MF zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja du könntest
Nimm statt der evga eine Asus 670 Direct CuII


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die werden 99,9% Prozentig nicht an der Grafik arbeiten



Die werden an Social Club arbeiten damit das Zeugs noch unsinniger wird als bei GTA 4.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja du könntest
> Nimm statt der evga eine Asus 670 Direct CuII


 
aber ne "normale" 670 hat ja 2gb weniger speicehr als die evga?


mir wurde gesagt dieser lüfter hier be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals Deutschland
sei leiser als der macho aber etwas schwächer was man aber nicht merken würde, sollte ich den nehmen?


sonst noch vorschläge um ein leiseres system zu haben?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja du könntest
> Nimm statt der evga eine Asus 670 Direct CuII


 
aber ne "normale" 670 hat ja 2gb weniger speicehr als die evga?


mir wurde gesagt dieser lüfter hier be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals Deutschland
sei leiser als der macho aber etwas schwächer was man aber nicht merken würde, sollte ich den nehmen?

vllt. dieses gedämmte gehäuse? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...edaemmt-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html


sonst noch vorschläge um ein leiseres system zu haben?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dann tauscht du noch die Gehäuselüfter im Shinobi bzw ergänzt sie durch 3 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Du hast das doppelt gepostet
Na und? 2gig reichen vollkommen bei FullHD. Du wolltest doch leise haben, dann nimm kein referenzdesign


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Der Speicher ist wie gesagt fast egal, wenn der Speicher überläuft wird die Graka im normalfall zu schwach, du kannst natürlich auch zu einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland greifen, da reicht der Speicher bestimmt.
Oder du montierst einen anderen Kühler auf die Evga, dafür braucht man aber das richtige Layout

Der Macho ist bereit sehr leise und ist durch den großen Lamellenabstand auch für leisen Betrieb Optimiert, den Be Quiet Kühler würde ich nur aufgrund der Optik nehmen


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Bei der Radeon HD 7970 bekommt man 3 Spiele dazu <3

So hier die Konfi:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...iet--Dark-Rock-Advanced-C1-AMD-und-Intel.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p767381_120x120x25mm-be-quiet--Silent-Wings-2.html

2x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ll-NT-Series-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...gedaemmt-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-BQT-L8-CM-530W.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...970-Dual-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Preis: 1.131,35€

Jaa Ich weiß das Gehäuse ist ein Big Tower als Silent-Modell wurde mir dieses empfohlen also nehme ich dieses.
Passt das alles zusammen so? Alles richtig ausgewählt?
Wie funktioniert das mit den 3 Spielen dazu bei der 7970HD?

Baut MF das alles zusammen oder gibts irgendwelche ausnahmen?

Ihr seid echt super 


€: Das mit den Spielen hab ich rausbekommen, da muss man irgendwelche Daten eingeben.
Was ist mit Rechnungsnummer gemeint?


Könnt ihr mit vllt. noch ein gutes und nicht allzuteures Gamepad empfehlen?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Schalldämmung bringt nicht viel, hauptsächlich höhere Temperaturen. Nimm lieber als NT das Staight E9 480W, das ist extrem leise.
Als Gehäuse kannst du dir mal das Fractal Arc anschauen, mit dem wirst du wenn es dir optisch zusagt sehr lange Freude haben: Gute Verabeitung, sehr gutes Kabelmanagment, leise Lüfter, NT entkoppelt, gut gelöste Festplattenmontage...


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Was ist bei dem Fractal Arc besser als bei nem schallgedämmten?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die nicht vorhande Schalldämmung (daher auch die Temperaturen), im Vergleich zum Define XL (das normale Define wäre auch ein gutes Case, der Macho geht allerdings nicht wirklich rein) der Preis und die Tatsache, dass es ein Miditower ist, der eigentlich jeden Kühler und jede Grafikkarte frisst

Investiere das Geld besser in ein NT und gönne dir das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland, da hast du 5 Jahre Garantie mit Vor Ort Ausstausch im ersten Jahr (wirklich sehr gute Garantie, habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht), 80+ Gold, moderne Technik und ein sehr leises Gerät

Wenn man leise Lüfter hat braucht man imho keine Schalldämmung


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ok..
Hier meine Konfig nochmal. Hab Ich damit Leistung für BF3 auf Ultra und GTA IV mit den iCEnhancer, MW3 etc.. ?
Ist das System leise?´

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...iet--Dark-Rock-Advanced-C1-AMD-und-Intel.html

3x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p767381_120x120x25mm-be-quiet--Silent-Wings-2.html

2x http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ll-NT-Series-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...970-Dual-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tal-Arc-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Das System sieht sehr gut aus und wird leise sein.

Damit hast du brachiale Leistung.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ich würde den Macho nehmen, weil man im Arc den Kühler eh nicht sieht, außerdem höre ich von dem nichts, der Be Quiet dürfe unter Last aufgrund des kleinern Lüfters und dem kleineren Kühler sogar etwas lauter sein.

Das Arc hat bereits 3 recht gute Lüfter verbaut, außerdem ist da eine Lüftersteuerung mitgeliefert ob du da noch silentwings brauchst


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Nochmal zu dem hier:
http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/AMD_Drei_Spiele_gratis

Was ist eine Rechnungsnummer? Ich check das nicht.
Und was denkt ihr wie lange es dauern wird bis die Spiele ankommen?
Und ab welchem Zeitpunkt ist die Rechnungsnummer gültig?
Wenn man die Bestellung rausgeschickt hat? Oder wie? Und wie bekommt man die Nummer zu sehen?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Macho nehmen, weil man im Arc den Kühler eh nicht sieht, außerdem höre ich von dem nichts, der Be Quiet dürfe unter Last aufgrund des kleinern Lüfters und dem kleineren Kühler sogar etwas lauter sein.
> 
> Das Arc hat bereits 3 recht gute Lüfter verbaut, außerdem ist da eine Lüftersteuerung mitgeliefert ob du da noch silentwings brauchst


 
also anstatt dem anderen Kühler den Macho dazupacken und dann passt alles?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die Rechnungsnummer steht logischweise auf der Rechnung, die du mit der Hardware erhältst
Für die Spiele wirst du nur Steamcodes bzw. irgendwleche anderen Downloadcodes erhalten, wie lange es dauert bis du die per Mail erhältst 

Edit: Es sind Steamcodes, steht drunter


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Oh...
Stimmt ja 
Muss Ich außer dem Macho noch irgendwas anderes an der Zusammenstellung ändern oder passt das so?
Und bauen die das alles auch so zusammen oder gibts da irgendwelche ausnahmen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*



GtaIVSpieler schrieb:


> Und bauen die das alles auch so zusammen oder gibts da irgendwelche ausnahmen?


 
Was ist der Grund, dass du beim Zusammenbau kneifst?


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Jaa.. Ich lass es lieber gleich sein.
Ich trau mich da einfach nicht ran. Ja es ist mit Tutorials etc. vllt. sehr leicht aber trotzdem. Ich bleib an der sicheren Seite


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die machen genau so viele Fehler wie du.

Und unordentlicher wie du.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Die werden normalerweise schon alles zusammenbauen, schreib einfach dazu, dass sie 2 Silenwings/Fractal in die Front (ob die silentwings nötig sind  das habe ich dir schnon erklärt) und einen ins Heck + evtl einen ganz hinten in den Deckel. Lass dir SATA auch gleich auf AHCI stellen. Den Kühler sollen sie so installieren, dass der Lüfter von vorne nach hinten bläßt.


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Ja. Kann schon stimmen.
Aber Ich fangs lieber überhaupt nicht an.
Ich rüste eh nie was nach.
Und einen neuen PC gibts erst dann in vielen Jahren 

Wo muss ich das alles hinschreiben? Und wie genau?
Vllt. ne Vorlage? 

€: Hab schon gefunden wo ich das hinschreiben muss.
Kannst du das vllt. für mich formulieren?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bitte Sie darum 2 Silentwings in der Front und einen im Heck zu verbauen, die Fractallüfter zu demontieren und mitzuschicken. Weiterhin wünsche ich noch, dass der Sata Modus auf AHCI gestellt wird und alle Zusatzcontroller außer USB 3.0, die nicht für das System benötigt werden deaktiviert werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

...


----------



## GtaIVSpieler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC für GTA 4 MW2/MW3 etc..*

Dafuq?! 

2 Slientwings sollten in der Front und einer im Heck verbaut werden. Der Fractallüfter soll demontiert und mitgeschickt werden. Der Sata Modus sollte auch AHCI gestellt wird und alle Zusatzcontroller außer USB 3.0, die nicht für das System nötig sind deaktiviert werden.
So!  

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Gamepad empfehlen was nicht allzu teuer ist? 


€: Hab schon das hier:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p684717_Logitech-Gamepad-Rumble-F510-USB--PC-.html

Anstatt der 1000GB Platte wird die 2000er hier gekauft:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...000DL004-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

und noch ein 32gb Stick:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Palit-Pen-Drive-D-Serie-schwarz-USB-2-0.html


----------

